#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-07
<alibaba> ima gnomovaca?
<alibaba> nisam na gnome, ali mi treba opcija Searching For Files and Folder što se može dodati u panel, koja je inače negde u meniju
<alibaba> kako se ta opcija tačno zove da je pokrenem iz terminala
<alibaba> tačnije treba mi za fluxbox menu
<dungodung> alibaba: gnome-search-tool
<alibaba> svaka čast majstore
<vladimirm> Zdravo, ljudi.
<vladimirm> Imam problem.
<vladimirm> Zaboravite, poparvljeno. :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-08
<Zeleni_zub_> da li neko zna kako se zove program za povezivanje dva racunara (kuca posao)
<Zeleni_zub_> rekativno skoro sam citao na forumu ali sada ne mogu da nadjem
<Zeleni_zub_> pa ako se neko seca
<Zeleni_zub_> znam da je program pravljen i za win i za linux
<Zeleni_zub_> našao sam  TeamViewer
<Zeleni_zub_> hvala u svakom slučaju
<shimmy_> oleee
<shimmy_> eto mene prvi put na chat xD
<shimmy_> ovde
<Atlantic777> Poz shimmy_ ! :D
<shimmy_> ejjj
<shimmy_> pozzz
<shimmy_> kako da odem na private ovde?
<shimmy_> hmm?
<promis> klikni dvaput na ime
<promis> a ima i komanda
<promis> al je neznam
<Atlantic777> query je za otvaranje pvt-a, a msg samo za slanje poruke na pvt
<Atlantic777> :)
<promis>  valjda quert
<Atlantic777> sredili smo
<promis> ja
<Beretta021> poz banditi
<Atlantic777> poz Beretta021
<promis> ć!
<ackanao> radak?
<radak> pozz
<radak> trenutno mi je sve crno i trazi da se logujem
<ackanao> aj na privatno
<radak> sta da radim
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-09
<Darko> ima li koga?
<Darko> imam problem sa grub loaderom
<Darko> ima li koga?
<Darko> Anpu
<Darko> Beretta021
<Darko> dungodung
<Darko> promis
<dungodung> busy
<Darko> :(
<Darko> a kratko mi treba samo
<promis> yo
<promis> čs mu fsli
<Darko> ae
<Darko> ko ce da mi objasni
<Darko> ?
<promis> Å¡ta je bilo?
<promis> samo reci
<promis> čekam još 1 min, a onda vraćam mozak na rad
<Darko> e ovako
<Darko> imam prob
<Darko> saaa
<Darko> grub loaderom
<Darko> instalirao sam
<Darko> linux
<Darko> ubuntu
<Darko> i istalirao sam windows xp
<Darko> ne nalazi mi
<Darko> linux
<Darko> samooo mi nalazi win
<Darko> ono kad palis komp
<Darko> POMOC
<promis> win je išao posle ubuntua
<promis> pa je obrisao grub iz MBR
<promis> jel to?
<Darko> da
<Darko> znaci
<Darko> prvo linux
<Darko> pa onda win
<Darko> i pokusao ja rucno
<Darko> al nema mi nigde
<Darko> onaj menu.list
<promis> treba ti Live cd i isprati ovvo uputstvo http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Grub2
<Darko> live cd
<Darko> Ubunta?
<promis> nema menu,lst jer je to grub2
<promis> da live cd Ubuntua
<Darko> imam neki live cd gruba
<Darko> al je zesce
<Darko> sranjee
<Darko> a pitanje
<Darko> jel mi nece
<Darko> nista brisati
<Darko> sa linuxa
<Darko> ?
<promis> neče ako si pametan
<Darko> :)
<Darko> ja sam sada
<Darko> na linuxu
<Darko> alii preko onog
<Darko> grub cd-a
<promis> pa možeš onda i odatle
<promis> na kojo particiji ti se nalazi linux?
<promis> koja je oznaka
<promis> u stvari, koliko imaš hardiskova?
<promis> inače nije žešće sranje supergrubdisk ako si njega pokrenuo
<promis> dakle???
<promis> saradjuj
<promis> nemam vremena
<promis> pitaj odmah Å¡ta nije jasno
<promis> u svako m slučaju
<promis> instaliraj grub ovako
<promis> sudo grub-install /dev/sdXXX
<promis> gde je sdXXX naziv tvog hardiska
<promis> otišao sam
<Darko>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        7140    57344000    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2            7140        9052    15358977    5  Extended /dev/sda3            9052       38772   238730240    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda5            7140        8112     7811072   83  Linux /dev/sda6            8112        8842     5858304   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda7            8842        905
<promis> baš ti hvlaa
<Darko> evo ti promis
<Darko> promis
<promis> dobro
<promis> sda
<Darko> sta sada
<promis> je disk
<Darko> nece da prihvati
<Darko> opciju
<promis> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<promis> posle uradi ažuraciju: sudo update-grub
<promis> i to je sve
<Darko> uradio ovo
<Darko> kaze
<Darko> nema gresaka
<promis> kuul
<Darko> sta je azuracija
<Darko> ne koristim dugo linux
<promis> sad uradi ažuraciju
<Darko> msm
<Darko> znam sta je
<Darko> nego kako
<Darko> da uradim
<promis> pa jel sam napisao
<Darko> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Darko> ovo sam uradio
<promis> sudo update-grub
<Darko> aha nisam video
<Darko> i to je to
<Darko> restartujem
<Darko> i nadje ga?
<promis> trebalo bi
<promis> da "ažuracija" je ptrebna da bi ti se videla windoza
<Darko> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.bin Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<promis> treba i nju da spomene
<promis> eto
<promis> sve je kuul
<promis> zavrišio si opravku
<Darko> cek da probam
<Darko> ako nece
<Darko> ubicu se
<promis> kako?
<promis> kako ćeš da se ubiješ?
<Darko> skocicu
<Darko> sa mosta
<Darko> :)
<promis> pih, dobro, razumem, tradicionalno i sigurno
<tha-Infamous> sto me opalio ovaj svinjeci
<tha-Infamous> dobro su ga napravili mamu im jebem bas kida
<promis> was?
<tha-Infamous> mene pitas nesto?
<maletaski> đes Bane :D
<ackanao> radak?
<tha-Infamous> maletaski, pa gde si sale
<promis> pa ono was ist svinjeci?
<Atlantic777> promis: može li se na brzinu srediti ono sa srpski stringovima u lyxu ili je veliko petljanje?
<promis> pogledaj bulgarian.ldf
<promis> biče ti sve jasno
<promis> odnosno uporedi sa serbian.ldf
<promis> kao što rekoh. ćirilica radi, ali su natpisi na latinici
<tha-Infamous> promis, svinjski bruda svinjski
<promis> ja sam odustao do ćirilice, počeo sam već da pišem na latinici
<Atlantic777> promis: gde su Å¡utnuli taj ldf sad?!
<Atlantic777>  /usr/share/lyx/?
<promis> pa najdi ga, to je texov fajl
<promis> nema veze sa lyx
<Atlantic777> aham
<promis> kao Å¡to sma rekao, nije lyx kriv
<promis> nego latex
<promis> serbian.ldf je iz 2005
<promis> i vodi se kao serbocroatian
<promis> svinjski grip?
<promis> tha-Infamous: grip, svinjski?
<tha-Infamous> promis, da
<promis> to još ima?
<tha-Infamous> pa kod nas u cacku mnogo ljudi je zarazeno, ne pamtim kad je ovoliko ljudi bilo zarazeno sa nekim virusom
<promis> pa jel se furaju maske?
<tha-Infamous> ne, samo u zdrastvenim centrima
<promis> pa možda bi trebali
<promis> ako kažeš da je msaovno
<tha-Infamous> pa izgleda da ljudi ovde nisu u tom fazonu, kao sramota ih da nose ili nesto tako
<tha-Infamous> mogu da ti kazem da je ozbiljan virus, i da bas kida lepo, ja sam jos i dobro, drugi ne mogu da progovore po 6,7 dana temperatura ne spada ispod 38
<promis> Sad skontah. Unity i Ubuntu to mu dođe kao jedinstvo i bratstvo. da ne kažem bratstvo i jedinstvo.
<promis> tha-Infamous: hvala na informacijama, utešio si me
<promis> ;)
<tha-Infamous> neko ko ima malo ozbiljnijih problema sa zdravljem, moze da bude i smrtonosan ali samo za njih, posto mozes da se prosiri na pluca i da dobijes zapaljenje pluca na jedan dva
<tha-Infamous> promis, nema na cemu :)
<promis> CPU temp mi je 36°C, možda je vreme da zatvorim prozor ;)
<promis> na laptopu naravno
<tha-Infamous> napravi promaju ;)
<promis> mogu vam reći da sam se preporodio od kad sam počeo da koristim laptop ležeći u krevetu
<promis> skroz je kuul varjanta. preporučujem,
<Atlantic777> ja sam se preporodio kad sam sebi kupio dodatni monitor za laptop pošto sam se ćoravio 2 godine :D
<Atlantic777> ukočim se u krevetu nekako...
<tha-Infamous> ja jos nemam lap top ali moracu da kupim posto pocinjem da radim u Dreamweaver-u pa bi da radim malo i popolju :)
<Atlantic777> U Dreamweaveru? Bruko... :P
<promis> Atlantic777: pa za kucanje teksta, laptop+krevet je majka
<tha-Infamous> Atlantic777, sto bruko :)
<Atlantic777> tha-Infamous: pa dreamweaver... čemu to? :D
<tha-Infamous> Atlantic777, sajtovi, dizajn i tako to
<promis> Atlantic777: u fazonu sam da tamo negde jul-avgust kontaktiramo momke iz babela i napravimo serbian.ldf za  ćirilicu
<Atlantic777> promis: ja nekako legnem, pa savijem kolena, tako mi najzgodnije, ali se brzo ukočim.
<Atlantic777> promis: slažem se
<promis> jer mnogo mi se dopao rad sa lyxom
<Atlantic777> promis: inače treba da pokupim mail neke profesorice koja je kao neko jaje za tex u Srbiji...
<promis> ako
<Atlantic777> možda bude nekih korisnih informacija :)
<promis> super je za kucanje
<Atlantic777> tha-Infamous: ma znam ja čemu to služi, nego mi nije jasno zašto bacati novac na to.
<promis> skroz opušteno
<Atlantic777> ma mene sa lyxom nervira što nemam vremena da sednem i odvojim jedno celo poslepodne da pročitam onaj users' guide kako treba
<promis> ja sam ga prošao
<Atlantic777> ovako se patim i više kopam po netu nego što pišem
<promis> i njega i one prve sitne tutoriale
<Atlantic777> ono sitno sam uspeo da pređem
<promis> jer nisam smeo da počinjem u nečemu za šta nisam bio siguran da će da zavriši posao
<promis> morao sam da ga proučim
<tha-Infamous> Atlantic777, ma ne bacam ja novac nego pocinjem da radim za nekog srbendu iz australije, stim sto necu da radim dizajn, to on radi, ja samo povezujem linkove ubacujem slike flash video itako to, za pocetak 300 eura po sajtu mogu da uradim 1 sajt za 7 dana da ga jebem
<Atlantic777> tha-Infamous: ajd nabaci posao :O
<promis> Atlantic777: kad budeš pisao toj profesorici pitaj je za ćirilicu, možda ima a ne znamo :D
<tha-Infamous> Atlantic777, znas da radis u Dreamweaver-u?
<Atlantic777> promis: sve mi se čini da je tako :)
<Atlantic777> tha-Infamous: pa... mnogo bolje stojim sa suvim html-om :D
<Atlantic777> nisam godinama radio u dw, ali...
<promis> jedino sa ćirilicom ja sam našao ovo serbianc.mld
<promis> ali ne znam pta je to
<promis> mislim to je kao neki mintoc
<promis> mini sadržaj
<promis> i on je preveden na ćirilicu
<tha-Infamous> Atlantic777,  ako si ozbiljan mogu da vidim koliko ce posla imati pa ako bude imao visak posla, ja bih moga oda uzimam i da saljem tebi da ih radis ali moras da pazis na rok
<Atlantic777> tha-Infamous: hmm ok, možemo da probamo. ;)
<Atlantic777> tha-Infamous: jeste da mrzim kod koji naškraba dw, uvek sam voleo da napišem sam od nule, ali... :P
<tha-Infamous> :)
<promis> Atlantic777: teXlive koji je na ubuntu je iz 2009. a video sam da novi je neki iz 2010 možda u tom novom ima ćirilica
<Atlantic777> vidi, ja imam 2010
<Atlantic777> ajd ček samo 5 min pa možemo da probamo
 * Atlantic777 back
<Atlantic777> promis: jok, i u 2010 je tako
<Atlantic777> piše glava 1 latinicom... :/
<promis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwDHdUhXDPM&feature=related
<Atlantic777> s tim što u zaglavlju zeza, tamo piše chapter
<promis> pa da
<promis> pa jel si stavio serbian za jezik
<Atlantic777> jesam...
<promis> jel imaš instalirano cyrylic-lang, i other-lang za texlive
<promis> mislim tako se zvou u ubnutu paketi
<promis> za ćirilicu i srpski jezik
<promis> srpski je u other languages
<promis> a cyrylic paket je potreban za T2A text encoding
<Atlantic777> texlive-langother
<Atlantic777> to bi bilo to?
<Atlantic777> texlive-langcyrillic
<Atlantic777> ovo langcyrillic imam
<promis> za potpunu upotrebu ćirilice u lyx treba da odabereš serbian jezik i T2A kodiranje
<promis> ovo T2A je u preferences vezano za Latex
<promis> output Latex
<Atlantic777> da, našao sam
<Atlantic777> evo svlačim langother...
<promis> aha, nisi imao langother
<promis> posle toga treba valjda da se osveži tex
<promis> ako to ne uradi automatski
<promis> nešto kao: texhash
<promis> onda u lyx ideš na Reconfigure
<Atlantic777> ma jok, ne radi to kod mene :/
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma, u zaglavljima svugde piše chapter umesto glava
<promis> k0d mene piše glava
<promis> vidi da ti se nije uvukao engleski jezik
<promis> pogledaj u sors
<Atlantic777> probaj da staviš document class book i fancy heading
<promis> na početku treba da piše samo serbian
<promis> sve je prevedeno samo je latinica
<promis> Atlantic777: ja sam mislio možd može da se pačuje bulgarian.ldf
<Atlantic777> promis: ma verovatno može, videćemo ;)
<promis> pa može
<promis> naravno
<Atlantic777> videću, možda sledeće nedelje pokupim nešto materijala, idem na neki seminar, a znam da tamo intenzivno koriste latex pa ću i tamo pitati
<promis> Atlantic777: Pitaj, valjda nije dotle došlo da moramo nas dvojca da sednemo i napravimo ćirilicu u latexu
<promis> pored tolikih "silnih" usera iz srbije
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-10
<radak> dobro jutro
<Marko> pozz svima
<Marko> moze li neko a pomogne
<Marko> ?
<Marko> ne mogu da instaliram ubuntu 10.10
<Marko> sad sam na live cd-u
<Marko> ali kad krenem instalaciju ono dodje mi do formatiranje
<Marko> particija
<Marko> i nema ih nigde
<Marko> ka da nemam hard disk
<Marko> samo dole pise dev/sda
<Marko> tako nessto i to je to
<Marko> promis
<Marko> maletaski
<Marko> http://img841.imageshack.us/i/screenshotizw.png/
<promis> ?
<Marko> ajd citaj sta sam sve napisao
<Marko> ne mogu da ga instaliram
<promis> pa jel imaš hardiks?
<Marko> pa imam
<Marko> naravnoo
<promis> koliko
<Marko> 80 gb
<promis> komada
<Marko> 1
<promis> ajde ugasi instaler
<Marko> a vidis kao da mi nema particija nigde
<promis> ugasi instaler
<promis> otvori terminal
<Marko> jesam
<Marko> dalje
<promis> sudo fdisk -l
<promis> iskopiraj u terminal ovo
<Marko>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1        2550    20480000    6  FAT16 /dev/sda2            3188        9730    52548608    7  HPFS/NTFS ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<promis> hm
<promis> Å¡rva Å¡articija 20GB fat16
<promis> druga 52GB NTFS
<promis> jel tako
<Marko> da da
<Marko> D mi je
<Marko> NTFS
<Marko> tu su mi slike
<Marko> podatci
<Marko> *podaci
<Marko> i sta znam
<promis> a zašto prva 20GB fat16?
<Marko> nemam blage
<Marko> uopste
<Marko> nisam je formatirao
<promis> zašto fat16?
<Marko> pazi ovakooo ocu
<Marko> da ostavim
<Marko> za XP
<Marko> 19 gb
<Marko> a 5-6
<Marko> za ubuntu
<promis> ?
<Marko> to nije dobro
<promis> 5-6gb za ceo ubuntu sistem=
<Marko> ostalo mi je slobodno
<karlo94> očeš napraviti dual-boot?
<Marko> meni ubuntu treba
<promis> malo je
<Marko> samo za net
<Marko> a ram
<Marko> mi je mali
<promis> moraš bar 8GB za ubuntu
<Marko> 512
<Marko> zanaci swam
<Marko> *swap
<Marko> 1 gb
<Marko> root
<promis> i swap 512MB
<Marko> a neko mi je rekao
<promis> sine ako ti je smao do neta
<Marko> da se to duplo
<Marko> stavlja
<promis> instaliraj puppy
<promis> :D
<Marko> ma ocu bas ovaj ubuntu reci mi samo
<Marko> particije
<Marko> minimualno
<Marko> koliko
<Marko> treba
<Marko> koliko
<Marko> root
<Marko> koliko boot
<promis> iinstalacija zauzima 3GB
<promis> cirke
<promis> instaliraj ga u Virtualbox
<promis> pa surfuj iz njega
<promis> hehe
<Marko> a ne znam to nego ne kontam
<Marko> zaso
<Marko> nece
<Marko> da mi pronadje
<Marko> particije
<Marko> ovdee
<promis> zaglupio se
<Marko> na istalaciji
<Marko> kako da ga osvezim
<Marko> ?
<promis> nije to sad binto
<Marko> a ne koristim dugo ubuntu nesto malo sam koristio al ocu da se ucim
<Marko> treba mi
<promis> gledaj ja ne bih išao ispod 8GB, neka ima da diše
<Marko> ajd dobro dacu mu 8 gb
<promis> swap minimum 512GB
<Marko> daj mi dalje
<Marko> koliko root
<Marko> koliko boot
<promis> ja bih pokrenuo Gparted i tamo napravio particije
<promis> root i boot idu na istu particiju
<promis> imaćeš samo root particiju i u njoj sve
<Marko> ext4?
<Marko> ili 3
<promis> kako hoćeš
<promis> ja furam 3
<karlo94> najlakše ti je da prvo instaliraš XP i onda dual-bootaš ubuntu :)
<Marko> jaoo pricate sifrovano :) pocetnik sam ubunta
<Marko> gde znam sta je dual boot
<Marko> :D
<promis> neznaš šta je dual boot?
<Marko> znam sta je boot
<Marko> ono fora da biras
<Marko> koji ces sistem
<Marko> da bootujes
<promis> pa to je dual
<Marko> XP ili linux npr
<Marko> axa
<Marko> :)
<karlo94> kada instaliraš dva operativna systema na jednom kompjuteru i kada uključiš kompjuter možeš izabrati koji očeš OS pokrenuti
<Marko> plavusa
<Marko> ma ok
<promis> ti već imaš xp tu
<Marko> znam ja to da odradim
<Marko> nemam
<Marko> trenutno
<Marko> imam praznu particiju
<promis> pa
<Marko> od 24 gb
<promis> onda uradi ovako
<Marko> pa ocu prvo linux
<Marko> pa cu onda win
<promis> to ti je lošija varjanta
<Marko> zato
<Marko> sto mi brise
<Marko> boot?
<promis> da
<Marko> lako ga ubacim sd2
<Marko> i je
<Marko> koliko sam video
<promis> dobro
<promis> nije problem
<promis> ako te ne smara da vraćaš grub
<Marko> ok
<Marko> onda ovako
<Marko> instaliram
<Marko> xp
<Marko> na 5 gb?
<Marko> *15
<Marko> ostalo dam linuxu
<Marko> 9 koliko vec ostaje
<promis> pa particija je 20gb
<Marko> ma nije
<Marko> nije mi ocitao
<Marko> kontam
<Marko> da je od meni pise
<Marko> da je 24
<promis> jel
<Marko> *meni pise da je 24
<promis> otvori ti sad lepo Gparted
<Marko> kad ubacim win
<Marko> i krenem da formatiram
<Marko> kako se to otvara?
<Marko> preko termin?
<promis> system>administration>gparted
<Marko> Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gparted
<promis> jel
<promis> a iz menija?
<promis> jel baguje?
<Marko> ne
<Marko> ok mi radi
<promis> dobro
<Marko> sa live cd-a
<promis> jel vidi disk
<Marko> da samo
<Marko> ovaj
<Marko> od 50
<Marko> tj
<Marko> NTFS
<promis> pa mora da ima polje i za prvu particiju
<promis> makar bilo prazno
<Marko> nasao
<Marko> FILEsystem
<promis> dobro
<promis> u ovom programu ćeš da napraviš particije
<Marko> ajd cekam
<promis> reci mi koliko ima primarnih
<promis> koje su kakve
<Marko> brate
<Marko> preko terminala
<Marko> on meni
<Marko> nista ne nalazi
<Marko> samo preko places
<Marko> iz menija
<promis> ma dobro bre
<promis> reko sam ti da pokreneš gparted iz menija
<promis> ako neće da se pokrene
<promis> pokreni ponovo LIVE cd
<Marko> oce pokrenuo je
<Marko> preko places
<Marko> al ne pise mi
<Marko> da vidim
<Marko> koji je format
<promis> PLACES nije GPARTED
<promis> u meniju system
<promis> odeljak administration
<Atlantic777> Marko: pritisni alt+f2 i upiši gksu gparted
<Atlantic777> da se ne jurimo po menijima :)
<Marko> jesam
<promis> jel se uključio gparted
<Atlantic777> Å ta bi? :O
<promis> otišao je
<promis> nešto se bagovao parted
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-11
<Beretta021> jel cackao neko unrealirc?
<FiReSTaRT> kakva ti pomoc treba? nemoj da saljes privatne poruke nego lepo pitaj
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> wall-e_: pitaj ovde
<promis> verovatno traži gde je Iva
<Beretta021> hahah
<promis> pita o google chrome
<promis> ne radi mu flash
<Beretta021> redovno neko dodje i smara na pvt
<Beretta021> ne znam zasto se boje da pitaju ovde
<Beretta021> nece ih niko pojesti
<ch4v1> dobar dan ili dobro vece
<ch4v1> kako god
<ch4v1> moze li mi neko pomoci oko particionitanja diska
<ch4v1> kada sam instalirao ubunut nisam particionirao disk
<ch4v1> e sad zelim da probam kako ce da radi 64bit os
<Atlantic777> poz
<ch4v1> i hocu da prebacim podatke na drugu particiju ali nisam uspeo da particioniram pretpostavljam zato sto je jedna postojeca particija sistemska
<ch4v1> da koristio sam gparted
<promis> was?
<promis> pastuj negde ispis od: sudo fdisk -l
<promis> pa da onda pričamo
<ch4v1> uvek pitam isto,gde da okacim ispis
<ch4v1> mogao sam da se zakunem da sam poslednji put stavio u bookmarks
<Atlantic777> Okači ga na pastebin.com, recimo.
<promis> ili ubuntu varjantu istog
<promis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ch4v1> http://pastebin.com/4h0Mg2FA
<promis> nije ti ovo dobro
<promis> nisi izvršio komandu
<ch4v1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565961/
<ch4v1> izvinjavam se
<ch4v1> nisam ni gledao
<promis> e sad koristeči oznake particija iz ovog ispisa obajsni šta želiš i šta je problem
<ch4v1> gledajuci ispis komande primecujem da sam uspeo da particioniram hard na dve particije sda1 i sda2 jel sam upravu?
<promis> da
<ch4v1> e a disk utility mi prikazuje samo sda1 od 313gb i sda od 7.3
<ch4v1> i nigde ne vidim ove particije
<ch4v1> zapravo igrao sam se a nisa ni znao sa cime se igram
<ch4v1> meni treba jedna na koju cu da prebacim podatke
<promis> šta kaže gparted?
<promis> i da li se vidi particija u Computer
<promis> odnosno places
<ch4v1> sda1 je ext4 a sda2 unknown
<ch4v1> i ne vidi se
<ch4v1> ?
<promis> pa formatiraj tu sda2 Å¡to je unknown u ext4
<ch4v1> An error occurred while applying the operations
<ch4v1> to sam prvo probao
<promis> jel ima nekih detalja o tome?
<promis> mada je fdisk već rekao da je linux
<ch4v1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565971/
<promis> pa gde tu ti detalji
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-12
<acinic> poz
<Atlantic777> poz
<acinic> Jel se razume neko u Fedoru?  ;)
<acinic> Ne mogu da dignem, nema login ekrana posle instalacije drajvera
<acinic> samo logo stoji i to je to
<acinic>  :(
<acinic> Inace sta se radi?
<Atlantic777> Heh evo ja pokušavam da nađem sebi kombinaciju za organizovanje vremena.
<acinic> organizacija je kljuc uspeha
<acinic> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/xplanetFX?content=129697&PHPSESSID=621e6f3f73013992b772148e632bc8d1
<acinic> ovaj nije normalan
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Stalno izlaze nove verzije
<acinic>  :D
<Shimmy> ima li ovde zive duse?
<Atlantic777> Naravno! :D
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Ne mogu iz Opere da se ulogujem na nas forum
<acinic> Jbm li ga sta mu je
<acinic> I pretraga nam je kilava
<acinic> Trazim Fedoru, sve o tome
<acinic> A dobijam neke gluposti
<acinic>  :(
<Shimmy> dobro jer ovde niko ne mlati bar praznu slamu xD
<Shimmy> ja nesto prichljiv
<Shimmy_> =(
<Shimmy_> znachi ne znam kako i zasto
<Shimmy_> ali ceo home folder mi se nalazi na desktopu
<Shimmy_> i kada obrisem neki od foldera
<Shimmy_> nestane i sa desktopa i iz home foldera
<Shimmy_> ima neko neku ideju?
<Djus> hmm, pa valjda tako i treba  :D
<fantastic001> Shimmy_: gnome?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-13
<Atlantic777> o/
<Shimmy_> ja kad god dodjem na ovaj chat
<Shimmy_> a ono mrtvo
<Shimmy_> bar na public
<Shimmy_> xD
<promis> pa bolje je kad je tako
<promis> onda znači da svima ubuntu radi kako treba ;)
<Beretta021> da da
<Beretta021> :D
<promis> ili možda ćute i trpe
<Beretta021> da da
<Beretta021> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-06
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ja bez njega nisam ni mogao dalje od grub menija
<n3m4nj4-PCK> i konzole koju sam pokretao tako sto stavim NOMODESET
<n3m4nj4-PCK> pa onda control alt F1
<Atlantic777> dobro kms ume da pravi probleme
<n3m4nj4-PCK> odatle sam instalirao FGLRX
<n3m4nj4-PCK> uglavnom uspeo sam da kreiram novi nalog
<n3m4nj4-PCK> idem da ga testiram
<n3m4nj4-PCK> nadam se da ce biti bolji od guesta
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> aaaa novi acc radiii!
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> savrseno!
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> hvala puno!
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> svima!
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> na pomoci!
<Atlantic777> ništa, ništa... po pivo promisu i meni
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> ma i bubreg ako treba!
<Atlantic777> e bubrege ne konzumiram
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> haha
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> hmmm, bas je cudan osecaj kad si ti taj koji ima problem, a ne onaj koji ga resava
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> sad tek shvatam kako je to,...
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> od danas se vise necu derati na one kojima ne mogu da objasnim kako da nesto urade! :D
<promis> pa lepo sam te pitao:(12:16:37 AM) promis: a šta biva ako napraviš novog korisnika?
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> jesi, a cemu sluzi ona opcija OTHER na log in screenu?
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> ja sam odatle pokusao da kreiram korisnika, jer nista drugo zapravo nije ni funkcionisalo
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> guest je imao problema sa grafikom, jer driveri nisu radili, recovery mi nije radio pre nego sto sam stavio fglrx
<n3m4nj4-PCK_> posle nisam ni pokusao, uglavnom sve se zavrsilo dorbo :D
<promis> nije moguće napraviti novog korisnika iz login ekranal
<promis> Ćiaos ljudi, čitamo se kasnije.
<Ljubuntu> 47
<pejka> cao
<pejka> ima li neko da mi pomogne malo/
<pejka> ?
<Atlantic777> pejka: uvek
<Atlantic777> samo pitaj :)
<pejka> pa vidi instalirao sam linux ubuntu
<pejka> na jednom od hard diskova
<pejka> i problem su mi drajveri
<pejka> da li je napisan drajver za maticnu plocu ms-6712 kt4av
<pejka> ?
<pejka> ver : 10 a
<Atlantic777> ovaj... drajveri se ne pišu za matične ploče već za čipove na njima
<Atlantic777> da li ti nešto konkretno ne radi?
<Atlantic777> pošto su drajveri uključeni u kernel i ne treba ništa instalirati, osim ako postoji i neka vlasnička (neslobodna) verzija
<Atlantic777> na primer za grafičku karticu ili mrežnu karticu
<Atlantic777> uglavnom sve radi i ne terba ništa instalirati
<Atlantic777> ako nemaš problema, nemoj čačkati :)
<Atlantic777> pejka: imaš li nekih konretnih problema?
<pejka> nemam, bar ih do sada nisam imao
<pejka> nakon zavrsene instalacije on je preuzeo sa neta nekih 350 programcica i dodataka sta mu je trebalo , msm uradio je neki update
<pejka> e sad jos nisam probao neku igricu ili nesto zahtevnije
<Atlantic777> onda je to to
<pejka> ok.. hvala..
<Atlantic777> koju grafičku karticu imaš?
<pejka> e jos jedna stvar
<pejka> gde sacuvava instalirane programe
<pejka> i jel mogu kao na windowsu da napravim precicu na desktopu?
<Atlantic777> mislim da je /usr/bin ono šta tražiš
<Atlantic777> i zavisi šta instaliraš
<Atlantic777> zašto te zanima?
<Atlantic777> tražiš nešto kao program files?
<Atlantic777> nema toga :D
<pejka> e tooo
<pejka> :D
<pejka> pa instalirao sam skype
<pejka> i sad ne mogu da ga nadjem gde je
<pejka> D:
<pejka> msm sve mi je malo neobicno
<pejka> D:
<pejka> :D
<Atlantic777> ček, imaš ubuntu, sa unityijem?
<Atlantic777> klikneš na dash ili „matica poleta“, kako su nazvali
<Atlantic777> pa tamo upišeš skype i to je to valjda
<Atlantic777> to je u gornjem desnom ćošku
<TildaTurn>  pejka; vidi malko i ubuntu.rs forum. tamo imas detaljne informacije za sve i svasta. http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/
<pejka> ok.. hvala
<pejka> ;)
<Atlantic777> i wiki
<Atlantic777> i planetu
<Atlantic777> a i slobodno svrati ovde kad god zatreba
<pejka> ok..
<zzzz> jel moze neko da mi pomogne na pvt kako da obrisem ubuntu sa pc-a
<zzzz_> jel moze neko da mi objasni kako da uklonim ubuntu sa pc-a
<TildaTurn> jel imas samo njega ili dual-boot?
<zzzz_> imam dual boot
<zzzz_> win7 i ubuntu
<zzzz_> TildaTurn jel mozes da mi pomognes
<TildaTurn> pa iz win7 ga preformatiras.
<zzzz_> sve si mi rekao :D
<TildaTurn> jel na posebnoj particiji?
<zzzz_> da da
<zzzz_> pravio sam posebnu
<TildaTurn> pa, imas alat u win7 za pravljenje particija
<zzzz_> kako se zove?
<TildaTurn> paa .., ne korisyim win7 :)
<TildaTurn> koristim*
<TildaTurn> vec godinama
<zzzz_> :D hvala u svakom slucaju
<zzzz_> ima li nekoga da pomogne?
<Atlantic777> zzzz_: desni klik na my computer, manage, hdd managament
<Atlantic777> ili nešto tako
<TildaTurn> ili Parted Magic ;-)
<Dimus> Pozdrav!
<Dimus> Imam jedan problem sa Ubuntu 11.10.
<Dimus> Naime kad priključim eksterni hard od 1TB, on se lepo učita, ali ne mogu da brišem, pomeram, editujem sa njega, sve ovo sam mogao ranije ali odjednom je prebacio da mogu samo read-onlz.
<Dimus> Kako da vratim admin status na njega?
<Ljubuntu> daj ispis od: mount
<Dimus> Početnik sam, jel to kucam u terminalu?
<Ljubuntu> da, i sikopiraj ovde liniju koja je vezana samo za taj hard
<Dimus> Kako da znam koja linija je za njega?
<Dimus> Neće da iskopira.
<Dimus> ?
<Ljubuntu> pa pisaće nešto što će te podsetiti na njega, ili jednostavno daj poslednju liniju
<Atlantic777> Dimus: kopiraš sa ctrl + shift + c
<Dimus> Iskopirao, ali kad paste-ujem ovde i pritisnem enter, ništa.
<Atlantic777> okači na paste.ubuntu.com onda
<Atlantic777> pa nam daj link
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831698/
<Ljubuntu> koliko vidim, montiran je sa rw pristupom
<Dimus> Šta to znači?
<Ljubuntu> read/write
<Dimus> Ali imam male katance pored foldera
<Ljubuntu> iskopiraj ispis od: ls -la /media/TREKSTOR
<Ljubuntu> ali isto na paste.ubuntu
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831701/
<Dimus> ?
<Ljubuntu> tebra, koliko ja vidim imaš potpuni pristup podacima
<Ljubuntu> aj daj čisto za svaki slučaj, pošto su ovde smo direktorijumi i ispis od ovog: ls -la /media/TREKSTOR/Other
<Ljubuntu> nemoraš ceo ispis, da samo 1 fajl da ga vidim
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831762/
<Ljubuntu> Da. Apsolutno imaš mogućnost da čitaš i pišeš
<Dimus> Mogu ja da puštam filmove i ostalo, ali ne mogu da brišem sa njega niti da stavljam nešto novo.
<Ljubuntu> ja iz ispisa koje si mi dao vidi suprotno. sve ti je dozvoljeno
<Dimus> ?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-07
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Wex> moze či neko da mi pomogne oko narezivanja ISO-a ?
<Punky> pozz raja
<Punky> nema KDE-a, a?
<Punky> nema ni nas onda
<Punky> amin
<promis> hehe, šta ste se uplašili
<Punky> ne uplasili, razocarali
<promis> razočarali ste se kao da je sam KDE prestao sa radom
<Punky> promis, jesi li na Kubuntu ili ne?
<promis> ne
<promis> nikad bio
<Punky> sad cu da te banujem i gotovo
<Punky> :D
<Atlantic777> o Punky, nema te sto godina i odmah zavodiš reda
<Punky> Atlantic777: ma zajebavam se, dosao malo da vidim sta ima i koga ima i da popljujem sta moze :D
<promis> pa baš zato što nije bio 100 god. odmoran je
<Punky> hahahahhahahahahaha
<Punky> bas tako
<olujicz> drug član, uđem pojedem, popijem...
<TildaTurn> <O
<Ddpbf> [19:30] <yofel> Kurdistan: not that large, we're enough people to have no intention on stopping just because we loose 1 person (we made 11.10 without him too)
<Ddpbf> [19:30] <-- zhajiangDesk напусти овај сервер (Remote host closed the connection).
<Ddpbf> [19:30] <yofel> feel free to follow us in #kubuntu-devel
<Ddpbf> [19:31] <Kurdistan> yofel, I will do.
<Ddpbf> Није баш превелик ударац као што видите
<Ddpbf> ;)
<Wex> moze li neko da mi pomogne oko narezivanja ISO-a na CD ?
<maletaski> naravno
<maletaski> Å¡ta je problem Wex ?
<Wex> imam problem sa narezivanjem ubuntove instalacije na CD
<maletaski> iz kog programa pokušavaš da režeš
<Wex> nero..
<maletaski> aha
<Wex> neznam sad koja verzija
<maletaski> nebitno
<maletaski> treba da nađeš burn iso image
<maletaski> u opcijama za rezanje u neru
<Beretta021> nema nero to
<Beretta021> kod njega nesto ide
<maletaski> ima
<Beretta021> kao zapamcen projekat
<Beretta021> tako nesto
<maletaski> to je nero express
<Beretta021> e jbg
<maletaski> :D
<Beretta021> ne znam ni ja vise
<Beretta021> :P
 * Beretta021 trolling
<maletaski> Beretta021: sedi 1 :D
<Beretta021> :D
<maletaski> ček saću baš da proverim na drugom računaru
<maletaski> brb
<maletaski> evo našo sam
<maletaski> u nero u opciji copy end beckup
<maletaski> ima burn image to disc
<Wex> aha to sam nasao...
<maletaski> e pomoću toga režeš
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-08
<ivanblago> о/
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-09
<joostvb> добро јутро
<blaeks> Atlantic777, jesi nam ti regovao piratski chann? #pirati-srbije?
<blaeks> ne mogu da se setim
<nesa962> skidam u zipu novi ubuntu,dali da ga raspakujem i narežem kao iso da ga mogu dignuti
<nesa962> ili kako
<Ljubuntu> zip?
<Ljubuntu> to ti nije dobro nešto
<nesa962> pa sa naseg sajta
<Ljubuntu> daj vezu
<nesa962> hom strana ovog sajta
<Ljubuntu> daj vezu
<nesa962> izvini u iso formatu je sada vidim
<Ljubuntu> to je onda dobro
<nesa962> dali onda da ga samo raspakujem ili
<nesa962> kako
<nesa962> i da narežem
<Ljubuntu> samo nareži
<Ljubuntu> nareži ga kao sliku
<nesa962> hvala
<nesa962> da ga probam kada dodjem kući
<Ljubuntu> kuul, audacious pušta mp3 sa udaljenog servera
<Wex> imam problem moze li neko da mi pmogne ?
<Wex> pomogne*
<fb0x> Wex: pitaj!
<Atlantic777> Wex: samo pitaj
<Atlantic777> aha, za server
<Atlantic777> Wex: pitaj uvek na kanalu, javiće ti se neko ko zna. :)
<Atlantic777> samo momenat...
<Atlantic777> blaeks: nisam vam ja registrovao ali mogu da proverim ko je :)
<blaeks> kk
<blaeks> snašao sam se
<Atlantic777> e cool
<Atlantic777> Wex: imašš ovde neko uputstvo, verovatno je ok http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kako_instalirati_LAMP_server
<Wex__> Hvala !
<Wex__> imam problem...
<Wex__> skoro sam instalirao ubuntu...
<Atlantic777> Wex__: već sam ti rekao, postaviš pitanje i čekaš da ti neko odgovori. :D
<Wex__> a imam i neki windows u kompu i sada kada pokrenem ubuntu nemogu da vidim fajlove koje sam imao u windowsu piše da postoje ali kada pokušam da ih otvorim piše da nemam neka ovlašćenja za otvaranje tog fajla
<fb0x> znaci na ubuntu vidis windows particiju i mozes da udjes samo nemas read/write prava?
<Wex__> da...
<fb0x> jel si sam ubacivao particiju u fstab ?
<Wex__> ne.
<fb0x> aha
<fb0x> hajde daj outpud od "cat /etc/fstab" na http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<fb0x> znas o cemu pricam?
<Wex__> neznam
<fb0x> ok
<fb0x> udji u /etc/ sa fajl menadzerom koji koristis
<fb0x> nautilus valjda
<fb0x> i otvori 'fstab' fajl sa text editrorom
<fb0x> pa onda kopiraj to iz fajla na ovaj link sto sam ti dao
<Atlantic777> Wex__: čekaj, može i ovako
<Atlantic777> samo sec
<Atlantic777> ajd pokušaj, pa ako se ne snađeš dam ti komandu jednu :D
<fb0x> Atlantic777: pa daj mu sad xD
<fb0x> da se ne muci
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Atlantic777> pa nam kopiraj link koji ti ostane na kraju :)
<fb0x> zanimljivo :D
<fb0x> Atlantic777: znas sta ja mislim da je problem
<Atlantic777> fb0x: nemam pojma, umoran sam i ne mogu da razmišljam :D
<fb0x> mozda koristi samo ntfs za mount, a ne ntfs-3g
<Atlantic777> mogu samo da mu pomognem da se ne muči sa gedit i fstab kad još ne zna ni šta je root :D
<fb0x> i ja sam imao tih problema sa ntfs...
<Atlantic777> moguće
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma, ntfs particiju duugo nisam video :D
<Atlantic777> na fleškama gajim fat, a ostalo mi je sve ext4
<fb0x> pametno xD
<Atlantic777> Wex__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Atlantic777> kad ti bude tražio šifru, samo je upiši, ne brini što nećeš videti slova ili znakove
<Atlantic777> samo upišeš i lupiš enter
<Wex__> ok ali sada moram restartovati komp nešto mi se zabotovalo...
<Atlantic777> Wex__: ček bre
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta je bilo?
<Atlantic777> mi komp restartujemo samo kada instaliramo nov kernel :D
<Atlantic777> ode dečko
<Atlantic777> uh
<fb0x> hm
<Atlantic777> inače, to je jedan klinac, jedno 98 god
 * fb0x headbanging
<Atlantic777> neki tamo brat od jednog mog druga
<Atlantic777> ali klinac ubija s matematikom, fizikom i teorijskim programiranjem
<Atlantic777> pa sam ga nagovorio da instalira, biće čupavo dok se ne zauka, ali posle...
<fb0x> ma sve smo mi to prosli xD
<Atlantic777> ofc
<Atlantic777> ih, koliko sam puta ja zgazio mbr :D
<fb0x> meni na ubuntu pukne grup posle restarta na dugme pa reinstall
<fb0x> haha
<fb0x> kad se setim xD
<fb0x> grub*
<Atlantic777> Wex: eto te
<Atlantic777> ajd sad opet ona komanda
<Atlantic777>  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Atlantic777> Wex: jesi živ? :D
<Wex> jesam uradio sam to
<Atlantic777> i jesi li dobio neki link za paste.ubuntu.com?
<mathenigma> heh, jos jedno zamorce a atlantic xD
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: izgleda :D
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: izvini, bio sam na matišu od 11 do 5
<Atlantic777> ubila me Mira
<mathenigma> ako ako
<mathenigma> i treba
<mathenigma> sve bi ja vas pobio
<mathenigma> matematicari xD
<Wex> nisam...
<Atlantic777> Wex: pa jesi li kopirao onu komandu Å¡to sam ti dao?
<Wex> da
<Atlantic777> i upisao si Å¡ifru
<Wex> da
<Atlantic777> i on izbacio neku gomilu glupog teksta
<Atlantic777> da? ne? možda?
<Wex> da i na kraju
<Atlantic777> kopiraš sa ctrl + shift + c
<Atlantic777> u terminalu ^
<Atlantic777> da znaš samo
<Wex> E> Unable to locate package [pastebin
<Wex> a znam..
<Atlantic777> ovaj ti tu imaš jednu zagradu, koliko mi se čini
<DarkoMania> hvala za ovu copy komandu :)
<Atlantic777> hajde opet
<Atlantic777> DarkoMania: np ;)
<Atlantic777> Wex: piši ovo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Atlantic777> i javi šta kaže, da li je instalirao
<Atlantic777> ako instalira onda ću ti dati drugu polovinu
<Atlantic777> Wex: inače, evo izgleda da još neko ima ovakva problem :) http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vlasnik-particije
<DarkoMania> Koristite ovaj Unity? Stvarno je tezak za prilagodjavanje...
<Atlantic777> a ima toga na forumu...
<Atlantic777> DarkoMania: ja da, na netbooku i nije toliko strašno
<Atlantic777> DarkoMania: s tim što mi sve stoji po defaultu, nisam nešto prilagođavao
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: ti nisi još ništa sredio s kamerom?
<mathenigma> nope... nisam se ni trudio
<mathenigma> najiskrenije
<Atlantic777> ok, ok
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: ostalo radi?
<mathenigma> mnogo mi se dopada #!
<Atlantic777> brži nego gnome, a? :D
<mathenigma> malo mi se cdrom cudno ponasa, ali mislim da je do samog uredjaja
<mathenigma> vidi, preporodio je ovaj jadan namucen racunar
<DarkoMania> ne, ne kazem da je los, ja sam cak i namerno instalirao 11.10, jedino me neke sitnice iznerviraju za cas
<Atlantic777> DarkoMania: na primer? možda se može srediti
<Atlantic777> Wex: e super, hajde sad ovo: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Atlantic777> fb0x: tvoj je dalje
<Atlantic777> ja sam stvarno isceđen
<fb0x> ok, ok
<DarkoMania> oko kalendara sam se dosta dugo zadrzao, nisam mogao da prebacim da mi je ponedeljak prvi radni dan, pa recimo sysmonitor indicator malo stvari prikazuje
<Atlantic777> fb0x: samo sam hteo da ima pastebinit, ovako bilo šta da ti treba, samo lupiš cevku i pastebinit
<Atlantic777> DarkoMania: to je zbog lokalizacije, čini mi se
<fb0x> Atlantic777: dobra je fora :D
<fb0x> ali gde je Wex ?
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> spava
<Atlantic777> 22:20 <Wex> da i dobih link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Atlantic777> jok, smara me na pvt :)
<Atlantic777> Wex: ajd ovamo
<mathenigma> haha
<fb0x> xD
<mathenigma> popljuva coveka da smara
<mathenigma> jel se tako motivise novi kadar
<mathenigma> xD
<DarkoMania> na kraju sam uspeo ali mi preslo na srpski, i ispade da zbog tih sitnica drugi OS imaju vece sanse
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: to mi je drug ;)
<mathenigma> tz tz tz
<Atlantic777> Wex: nešto ne valja, trebao si da dobiješ i neke brojeve posle http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Atlantic777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835759/
<Atlantic777> na primer
<Wex> nisam ih dobio
<Atlantic777> jbt, nemoguće :D
<Atlantic777> cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<mathenigma> hah xD
<mathenigma> sve je moguce
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: ovo nije :P
<fb0x> ja cu da instaliram exherbo pa cu taman da se vratim dok stigne link xD
<Atlantic777> fb0x: ček bre
<Atlantic777> fb0x: imaj strpljenja :)
<fb0x> Atlantic777: kidding xD
<Atlantic777> Wex: jel uspelo? :/
<Wex> jeste
<Atlantic777> Wex: dobro, daj link xD
<mathenigma> veceras imam C programming sesiju
<Wex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835766/
<mathenigma> posle par meseci
<fb0x> haha
<mathenigma> osecam se kao devica
<mathenigma> xD
<Atlantic777> fb0x: nema ništa u fstab, kao što sam i mislio
<fb0x> ma vazno da ima floppy xD
<Atlantic777> Wex: hajde sad daj: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Atlantic777> fb0x: pitaj mathenigma za floppy :P
<mathenigma> hahaha
<mathenigma> manite me
<fb0x> ja sam onda glup za ovaj novi ubuntu xD
<mathenigma> trazio sam flopi u 2012 da bi flashovao bios
<Atlantic777> fb0x: nije ti ovo slack
<mathenigma> i jel to nekome pao MBR ili se meni cini xD
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: ih koliko puta :D
<mathenigma> e da, nisam ti rekao, na kraju je CS upalio
<mathenigma> na disku
<fb0x> Atlantic777: eh da jeste bar malo kao slack xD
<mathenigma> kada sam prebacio disk u stari komp, samo na CS radi, master ne cita xD
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: znam ja ;)
<Wex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835774/
<mathenigma> taj fenomen mi nije jasan apsolutno
<mathenigma> ali dobro
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: ne znam Å¡ta si ti radio ali master mora biti na kraju kabla
<Atlantic777> fb0x: -> Wex
<Atlantic777> ja odo da ispružim leđa
<Atlantic777> nemojte samo da pokvarite nešto
<fb0x> Atlantic777: i sta sada da radi?
<fb0x> xD
<mathenigma> znam... pazi... ni tada nije hteo da ga cita
<fb0x> haha
<mathenigma> i onda je cs upalio
<fb0x> ja ne znam kako on onda udje na particiju
<Atlantic777> fb0x: vidi da mountuješ sa ntfs-3g
<fb0x> ako nema u fstab
<fb0x> aha
<Atlantic777> fb0x: napraviš folder u /mnt pa dodaš u fstab za sda1 i sda2, ako je to sa ntfs-3g pomoglo
<fb0x> Wex: jel znas mozda koja je od ovih ta windows particija?
<Atlantic777> i usput, proveri onu temu na forumu što je dotična cy3a pokrenula
<Atlantic777> mislim da ima isti problem
<fb0x> Atlantic777: lol znam :D
<Wex> ne znam
<fb0x> jaoj majko xD
<fb0x> trebalo bi da je neka od ove 2
<fb0x> /dev/sda1   *      206848   204799999   102296576    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<fb0x> /dev/sda2       205004800   462678355   128836778    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<fb0x> sto znaci ovako
<fb0x> Wex: otvaraj terminal
<Wex> otvorio sam...
<fb0x> kucaj
<fb0x> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<fb0x> jel jesi?
<Wex> dobro trazio mi je pass i to sam ukucao...
<fb0x> e to
<fb0x> sada
<fb0x> sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Wex> dobro...
<fb0x> pa onda otvori fajl menadzer i udji u /mnt/widnows
<fb0x> vidi da li smo pogodili particiju
<fb0x> i ako nismo probaj da uradis ono sto nisi mogao
<fb0x> vidi da li ce da ti izbaci error ponovo
<fb0x> Wex: jel si se snasao?
<Wex> otprilike
<Wex> jesam
<fb0x> i jel sve u redu?
<fb0x> read/write?
<fb0x> nema errora?
<Wex> nema....
<fb0x> e sad ovako
<fb0x> samo mi reci jel je to windows particija
<fb0x> jel smo pogodili?
<Wex> nije windows particija
<fb0x> ok, znaci sda2 je
<fb0x> hajde ovako
<fb0x> da probamo za svaki slucaj
<fb0x> sudo umount /mnt/windows
<fb0x> pa onda
<Wex> sada nemogu da otvorim particiju gde mi je windows
<fb0x> sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sdad /mnt/windows
<fb0x> sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
<fb0x> hm
<fb0x> uradi sudo umount /mnt/windows
<fb0x> pa onda probaj
<Wex> mogu sada...
<fb0x> jel ovde na ubuntu kanalu nema ubuntu korisnika ili sta?
<fb0x> Wex: hajde uradi sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
<fb0x> i vidi da li je to windows particija
<fb0x> mada sam siguran da jeste
<Atlantic777> nautilus /mnt/windows
<fb0x> Atlantic777: cekaj :D
<Atlantic777> :P
<fb0x> zna
<fb0x> :)
<fb0x> Atlantic777: znas sta xD
<Atlantic777> neka, nek se navikava na shell
<fb0x> ubuntu tj nautilus vidi particije i ima kao neki automount
<Atlantic777> fb0x: da, naravno da znam, ti?
<fb0x> pa ne znam da li ce da pravi problem ako ubacimo u fstab
<fb0x> valjda nece
<Atlantic777> fb0x: ok, i?
<fb0x> lol
<fb0x> sta i?
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> idi spavaj
<fb0x> xD
<Atlantic777> hoće ako bude kačio nešto drugo na sda1 i sda2, a neće
<mathenigma> haha, cekaj malo da stasa
<Atlantic777> lagujem
<mathenigma> pa ces da vidis xD
<Atlantic777> btw
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: nemo' da te kickujem, pst
<Atlantic777> :D
<fb0x> Atlantic777: ubacicemo u fs tab obe particije i radice :D
<Wex> e sada mi je sredjeno...
<fb0x> fstab*
<mathenigma> hah pale su prve pretnje xD
<fb0x> Wex: sta je sredjeno?
<fb0x> pogodili smo particij?
<fb0x> particiju?
<Wex> da....
<Atlantic777> Wex: imaš win7?
<Atlantic777> fb0x: tipujem da je ta prva particija ona Å¡ugava boot particija za win 7
<fb0x> e pazi sad ovako
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> Atlantic777: pa sta?
<Atlantic777> fb0x: što da mountuje tu particiju od 200 MiB na kojoj nema ništa?
<Atlantic777> lag 20 s
<fb0x> ovo sda1?
<Atlantic777> bravo za lelekom
<Atlantic777> u stvari, ček da vidim nešto
<fb0x> ae xD
<fb0x> Wex: jel me pratis?
<mathenigma> gde si pokupio toliki lag majku mu
<fb0x> ma zaspao bre xD
<fb0x> haha
<Wex> nisam yaspao...
<fb0x> ne ti xD
<Wex> zaspao*
<fb0x> Wex: ae sad ovako :D
<fb0x> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<fb0x> onda na kraju fajla dodas ovu liniju
<Atlantic777> zato što koristiš gksu
<fb0x> Atlantic777: neam pojma xD znam da ubuntu to ima xD
<fb0x> Wex: kazi kad otvoris fajl
<Atlantic777> sudo echo "/dev/sda2 /mnt/win ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 " >> /etc/fstab
<Atlantic777> zar nije jednostavnije?
<fb0x> Atlantic777: neka xD
<Wex> neznam zašto ovoliko otvara...
<fb0x> da ne zezne nesto xD
<fb0x> Wex: onda probaj
<fb0x> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Atlantic777> ne
 * fb0x jooj ubuntu!
<Atlantic777> gksu obavezno
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> Atlantic777: a vidis da mu zabagovalo nesto xD
<Atlantic777> fb0x: znaš li zašto gksu?
<Atlantic777> koja je razlika
<fb0x> zasto?
<Atlantic777> zato što može da mu pobrljavi dozvole po $HOME folderu ako koristi sudo
<Atlantic777> zato postoji gksudo ili gksu
<fb0x> aha
<fb0x> drago mi je xD
<Wex> otvorio je....
<Atlantic777> Wex: sa sudo?
<fb0x> Atlantic777: ovo nema vez sa $HOME tako da nece da skodi
<Atlantic777> ili sa gksu?
<fb0x> veze*
<Wex> sa sudo
<Atlantic777> fb0x: ali gedit čuva sve i svašta z ~/.*
<Atlantic777> Wex: zatvori i pokreni sa "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<fb0x> ok -.- btw neka doda ovo na kraju fajla
<Wex> dobro.
<fb0x> /dev/sda2       /mnt/windows       ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Atlantic777> Wex: otvorilo?
<Atlantic777> fb0x: ne ozb, bitna je stvar.
<Wex> da.
<fb0x> Atlantic777: ja vec godinama nemam to i nisam imao problema, ali nema veze xD
<Atlantic777> fb0x: jedno je kad radiš kod sebe, a drugo je kad sređuješ nekome ko je svež na ubuntuu i bilo šta da se zezne leti nazad na win. ;)
<Atlantic777> fb0x: mislim, ništa loše, smao da znaš da može svašta da se sprčka i gksudo postoji s razlogom.
<fb0x> dobro bre!
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> Wex: na kraju fajla dodaj ovo
<fb0x> /dev/sda2       /mnt/windows       ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<fb0x> znaci nova linija
<fb0x> ne u produzetku xD
<Wex> dobro.
<Wex> dodao sam.
<fb0x> ides na save
<fb0x> i izadjes
<fb0x> :D
<Wex> sačuvao sam.
<fb0x> jel si uradio malopre "sudo umount /mnt/windows"
<fb0x> ?
<Wex> da
<fb0x> hajde sada kucaj
<fb0x> sudo mount -a
<fb0x> Atlantic777: jel tako treba
<fb0x> ?
<fb0x> jeste
<fb0x> :D
<Atlantic777> fb0x: da
<fb0x> Wex: i onda ces imati mountovanu particiju u /mnt/windows
<fb0x> i to je to
<fb0x> i sama ce da se mountuje pri svakom bootu
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> tako da nema da brines xD
<fb0x> jao umrecu od ove coca cole xD
<Atlantic777> fb0x: jedna botina manje...
<fb0x> eh da jeste xD
<fb0x> nego nadolaze stalno xD
<fb0x> haha
<Atlantic777> Wex: kako se ostali snalaze na ubuntuu?
<Wex> Oni ukljcuju win
<fb0x> haha
<fb0x> :D
 * fb0x hack the planet!
<Atlantic777> Wex: jesu li barem probali?
<Wex> tata jeste...
<Wex> ostali nisu
<Wex> nesvidja im se kada pozadinu promenim....
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-10
<Ameno> e ljudi
<Ameno> treba mi pomoc
<Ameno> imam pitanjce jedno
<Ameno> da li je neko prisutan
<LordDVG> Ameno, svi uglavnom spavaju
<LordDVG> pitaj, mozda neko i odgovori ;)
<Ameno> bitno je da Vi ne spavate
<Ameno> :D
<Ameno> Kako na ubuntu kezlogger da ubacim
<Ameno> koji ima program
<Ameno> free
<Ameno> za windows ima milion
<Ameno> znaci da snima ono kada neko udje npr na fejs ili mail
<Ameno> ocita sifru
<LordDVG> a cije sifre oces da krades? ;)
<Ameno> od brata
<Ameno> zato sto je on moju
<Ameno> ćorno
<Ameno> a ako ga namlatim
<Ameno> bicu ja namlacen onda
<LordDVG> Ameno, samo da ti kazem, nemoj se bezveze svadjati sa bratom, zna da boli :D
<LordDVG> a imas logkeys u repou
<LordDVG> nisam nikada koristio
<Ameno> kakav repou
<LordDVG> ali sam cuo da je dobar
<LordDVG> apt-get install logkeys
<Ameno> je li to u sistemu
<Ameno> a kako se to brise
<Ameno> onda
<Ameno> ?
<Ameno> i gde mi ocita
<Ameno> sifru
<Ameno> posto nemam pojma nishta na ubuntu
<LordDVG> apt-get autoremove logkeys
<LordDVG> Ameno, ne znam ni ja tacno
<LordDVG> vjerovatno u /var/log/
<Ameno> znas li onda za pesmu ameno
<Ameno> :D
<LordDVG> ne
<LordDVG> ko ju je pjevao?
<Ameno> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6SvxaNQ6d7M#t=3s
<Ameno> verovatno si cuo
<LordDVG> Ameno, nisam je cuo
<LordDVG> ali mi se svidja
<Ameno> :D
<LordDVG> taman za jutro :D
<Ameno> :)
<Ameno> 1999 izasla ili 98
<Ameno> neki mi pricaju da im je strasna
<Ameno> i deluje sektaška o.O
<Ameno> botovi jbm
<Ameno> mater
<sweetofserbia> Dobro jutro, da li postoji neka aplikacija za "Linuks", kao "Viber"?
<LordDVG> Ameno, ne znam, nisam bas slusao text :D
<Ameno> valjda
<Ameno> ma text je neki
<Vlad> Link za Linux Mint zajednicu Srbije je http://forum.mint-srbija.com/ a na ovom linku su sličice - baneri za Mint Srbiju http://forum.mint-srbija.com/dizajn/baneri-zajednice-85/?PHPSESSID=0a4872dae8ad8089108e8f3416206152
<Vlad> Ljudi, znate da je proradila Linux Mint zajednica Srbije. Da li može neko na početnoj strani Ubuntu Srbije da postavi sličicu (baner) sa linkom ka Linux Mintu
<opetnaistommest1> identify Pilence1irc
<Atlantic777> hej Wex o/
<Atlantic777> nadam se da nisu opet neki problemi :)
<nesa962> hteo bih da instaliram novi ubuntu na pc preko wubija
<Atlantic777> erm, brate mili, nemoj wubi
<nesa962> Å¡to
<Atlantic777> a uvek problema s njime
<Atlantic777> stalno preporučujemo da se wubi zaobiđe
<nesa962> ima li nešto drugo
<Atlantic777> pa ima
<nesa962> kao
<Atlantic777> restartuješ komp i butuješ sa diska
<Atlantic777> kako stojiš s particijama?
<nesa962_> ma zeza me ovaj irc
<nesa962_> imam 42 G slobodno na d particiji
<Atlantic777> a druga particija?
<Atlantic777> recimo da ti je za ubuntu u startu sasvim dovolkjno 40 GiB
<nesa962_> c ona ima 14,6 G
<nesa962_>  sta predlažeš
<Ljubuntu> dual boot
<Atlantic777> dual boot uvek predlažemo
<nesa962_> dobro kako
<Atlantic777> samo sad to njakanje s particijama..
<nesa962_> plašim se da nešto nezeznem jer ovaj komp mi je na poslu
<Ljubuntu> daj ispis od: sudo parted -l
<Ljubuntu> i [ibni ga na paste.ubuntu.com
<Ljubuntu> Å¡ibni
<nesa962_> kako
<Ljubuntu> Å¡ta kako?
<Atlantic777> ti si na windowsu sad?
<nesa962_> kako da ti dam ispis od sudo parted -1
<nesa962_> da
<Atlantic777> e, ode nam kolega
<Ljubuntu> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Instalacija_Ubuntu_11.04_%28pode%C5%A1avanje_particija%29
<Ljubuntu> kad se vrati da mu se da
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: jesi ti probao onu kamericu na ubutnuu?
<mathenigma> probao sam je na mintu svojevremeno
<mathenigma> i nije radila
<Atlantic777> svojevremeno je davno prošlo vreme
<mathenigma> hm, pre 6-7 meseci
<Atlantic777> svež mint si probao?
<Atlantic777> pošto sam ubeđen da će sa novijim krenelom raditi
<mathenigma> tada... to je bio valjda mint 10
<mathenigma> ako se secam
<Atlantic777> hajde života ti butuj ubuntu naživo i upiši ovih par komandi
<mathenigma> hah, butovati ubuntu na 368mb
<mathenigma> dream on xD
<mathenigma> bolje da te pustim da dignes novi kernel
<mathenigma> pa da pokusamo
<mathenigma> nego da se zlopatim sa live diskom
<alibaba-> dje zapelo Atlantic777
<alibaba-> jesi ziv
<Atlantic777> alibaba-: crunchbang, kenrle 2.6.32, u doda kameru u /dev/video0, lsusb je čita
<Atlantic777> slika siva
<Atlantic777> živ nisam :D
<Atlantic777> mathenigma: dobro, onda ćemo popušati tako, samo... ja sam u gužvi :D
<mathenigma> ti si uvek u guzvi xD
<Atlantic777> jes
<Atlantic777> tur
<Atlantic777> blah
<Atlantic777> ajd čujemo se posle
<nikolja> pozdrav
<nikolja> ala je živ kanal :/
<Beretta021> kao i obicno
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-11
<Dimus> Pozdrav, Ja opet. Još uvek imam problem sa eksternim hard diskom, malo sam surfovao po netu, opet ništa. Meni su promenjene one perminissions da mi je samo read only, a ne i read and write.
<Ljubuntu> Dimus: jel đsi tu
<Ddpbf> који
<Dimus> Da.
<Ljubuntu> otvori terminal i odi na taj hardisk i pokereni komandu: echo "volim ubuntu" > volim.txt
<Ljubuntu> i reci mi da li je napravio taj fajl
<Dimus> Kako da odem na hard, početnik sam.
<Ljubuntu> daj ispis od: df
<Ljubuntu> ali samo liniju vezano za hard
<Dimus> df: `/root/.gvfs': Permission denied /dev/sdb1            976521568 627723168 348798400  65% /media/TREKSTOR
<Ljubuntu> da li je to sve iz te linije? da nisi pokupio i još nešto od predhodne?
<Dimus> Jesam, treba od /dev/sdb1            976521568 627723168 348798400  65% /media/TREKSTOR
<Ljubuntu> hajde onda pokreni ovu komandu: cd /media/TREKSTOR;echo "volim ubuntu" > volim.txt
<Dimus> bash: volim.txt: Read-only file system
<Ljubuntu> daj ispis od: ls -ld /media/TREKSTOR
<Atlantic777> Dimus: ali ne kopiraj ovde!
<Atlantic777> koristi paste.ubuntu.com
<Ljubuntu> može ovo ovde, jedna je linija
<Atlantic777> aha, onda ok
<Atlantic777> ja video ls pa odma' skočio :D
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/837998/
<Atlantic777> btv, Ljubuntu, pre neki dan smo isti problem rešili tako što smo tutnuli u fstab da koristi ntfs-3g i to je to
<Atlantic777> samo Å¡to je tamo bila sda1 particija u pitanju
<Atlantic777> za ext hdd je to malo...
<Ljubuntu> ovo je spoljni hard
<Atlantic777> da, video sam
<Ljubuntu> drwx------ 8 dimus dimus 32768 1970-01-01 01:00 /media/TREKSTOR
<Ljubuntu> pa brate ja ne znam onda koji mu je
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma, ali sve mi se čini da to čudo ne koristi više ntfs-3g već samo ntfs
<Atlantic777> do drajvera je
<Ljubuntu> ako je mount point tvoj onda valjda je i sve tvoje
<Atlantic777> ne
<Atlantic777> afaik
<Dimus> Proverio sam imam instaliran taj ntfs-3g.
<Atlantic777> ok, ali ga ubuntu ne koristim
<Ljubuntu> a Dimus šta se dešava sa drugim uređajuma tog tipa?
<Atlantic777> gde je to u dev? sdb1?
<Atlantic777> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Atlantic777> sudo mkdir /mnt/trekstor
<Atlantic777> sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/trekstor
<Atlantic777> echo "volim ubuntu" > /mnt/trekstor/volim.txt
<Atlantic777> ubeđen sam da će hteti
<Dimus> Kad stavim moj usb flsh od 8GB sve radi normalno.
<Atlantic777> Dimus: isto ntfs particija?
<Ljubuntu> koji je fajl sistem na njemu?
<Dimus> Na tom hardu su mi muzika, filmovi slike utd.
<Atlantic777> fajl sistem je „način upisivanja“ podataka u memoriju
<Ljubuntu> na flešu sine, koji je fajl sistem
<Atlantic777> Ljubuntu: ti treba da imaš beneficiran staž ovde. :D
<Ljubuntu> hehe, da
<Ljubuntu> moraću da tražim invalidsku od Kanonikala
<Dimus> Flash mi je fat32
<Ljubuntu> dobro, hajde sada probaj Å¡to je Atlantic777 rekao
<Ljubuntu> odmontiraj i montirak kako je on rekao
<Dimus> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Ljubuntu> na kojoj komandi ti je ovo napisao?
<Dimus> sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/trekstor
<Ljubuntu> a jel si pre toga išao umount?
<Dimus> IÅ¡ao sam redom kako si napisao.
<Atlantic777> možda ga nije otkačio
<Ljubuntu> proveri sa: df da li je i dalje zakačen
<Atlantic777> u terminalu upiši cd
<Atlantic777> i izađi iz nautilusa, ako je otvoren hdd
<Atlantic777> pa opet
<Ljubuntu> a da, bio je na njemu
<Ljubuntu> promeni mesto sa: cd ~
<Atlantic777> može i bez tilde, da je ne tražiš po tastaturi :D
<Ljubuntu> paz' stvarno, nisam znao
<Ljubuntu> to neki alias
<Dimus> Ovo mi izbaci kad ukucam df http://paste.ubuntu.com/838011/
<Atlantic777> ok, jesi li kucao sve ono Å¡to sam napisao ?
<Ljubuntu> He, kad smo kod "tilde". Pre neki dan sam davao neke komande sa ` znakom. I čovek nije mogao da ga nađe, dok mu nisam poslao fotografiju dugmeta.
<Atlantic777> hehe
<Dimus> Koje? ono za volim ubuntu ili?
<Atlantic777> 17:33 < Atlantic777> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Atlantic777> 17:33 < Atlantic777> sudo mkdir /mnt/trekstor
<Atlantic777> 17:33 < Atlantic777> sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/trekstor
<Atlantic777> 17:34 < Atlantic777> echo "volim ubuntu" > /mnt/trekstor/volim.txt
<Atlantic777> ovo
<Ljubuntu> ne znam odakle mu ovaj: /root/.gvfs
<Atlantic777> ne obazirite se na vreme kod mene, ja sam čovek ispred svojeg vremena i uvek kasnim :D
<Atlantic777> e ne znam Å¡ta je to /root/.gvfs
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838016/
<Atlantic777> Dimus: tebi je ta particija nešto skrljana.
<Atlantic777> Mislim, hdd. Verovatno je nepravilno otkačen.
<Atlantic777> Znaš ono na smopuiM „safely remove device“?
<Dimus> Kako? Radila je normalno do prenedelju dana, a onda ondjednom samo mogu read only, a ne read and write.
<Atlantic777> ili eject ili nešto tako
<Atlantic777> to nije odrađeno
<Dimus> Pa kako da popravim, neću da formatiram.
<Atlantic777> samo da nađem, ima neka komana
<Atlantic777> fschk ili nešto tako
<Atlantic777> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Atlantic777> valjda
<Atlantic777> samo ga otkači prvo sa
<Atlantic777> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Atlantic777> ili možda
<Dimus> umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<Dimus> fsck from util-linux 2.19.1 dosfsck 3.0.9, 31 Jan 2010, FAT32, LFN /Filmovi/Anonymous   Contains a free cluster (540800). Assuming EOF. Reclaimed 11177 unused clusters (366247936 bytes). Free cluster summary wrong (10899950 vs. really 10922295) 1) Correct 2) Don't correct
<Dimus> Da idem correct?
<Ljubuntu> daj ispis na paste.ubuntu.com od: sudo fdisk -l
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838027/
<Atlantic777> Dimus: ma da, correct
<Atlantic777> samo upiši 1
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838029/
<Ljubuntu> daj ispis što sam tražio
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838035/
<Ljubuntu> pa tebi je on fat33
<Ljubuntu> 32
<Atlantic777> :facepalm:
<Ljubuntu> treba da se promeni komanda za montiranje
<Ljubuntu> čoveče 1TB na fat32
<Ljubuntu> zar to može
<Atlantic777> ne može
<Dimus> Pa takav je odkako sam ga kupio.
<Atlantic777> ja mislim da ne može
<Ljubuntu> dobro Atlantic777 daj mi komandu za fat
<Ljubuntu> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/trekstor
<Dimus> To da kucam sada?
<Ljubuntu> Dimus: probaj sa ovom
<Atlantic777> force rw bi možda pomoglo
<Ljubuntu> neka ovako pa da vidimo
<Atlantic777> ali particija nije bila dobro demontirana, siguran sam
<Dimus> Ukucah ovo i Å¡ta sad?
<Ljubuntu> ako nije bilo grešaka onda uradi poslednju komandu echo
<Ljubuntu> echo "volim ubuntu" > /mnt/trekstor/volim.txt
<Dimus> Atlantic777: U pravu si.
<Dimus> bash: /mnt/trekstor/volim.txt: Permission denied
<Ljubuntu> dobro, idminturaj ga
<Ljubuntu> odmontiraj ga
<Dimus> Bih, ali ga sada nema nigde.
<Ljubuntu> prva komanda
<Dimus> Koja prva?
<Ljubuntu> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Dimus> Urađeno.
<Dimus> Å ta sada?
<Ljubuntu> sudo fsck.vfat -n /dev/sdb1
<Dimus> ?
<Ljubuntu> jel is izvršio ovo što sam dao
<Dimus> Ukucao sam to unmount
<Ljubuntu> sudo fsck.vfat -n /dev/sdb1
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838061/
<Ljubuntu> sudo fsck.vfat -r /dev/sdb1
<Atlantic777> idi begaj, fat 32 može to 2 TB, pa čak i 16 TB sa većim sektorima
<Dimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838067/
<Ljubuntu> u redu, aj sad montiraj
<Ljubuntu> i reci mu da ga voliš
<Dimus> Kako komanda.
<Dimus> ?
<Ljubuntu> haha, Atlantic777 nisi rekao pogrešno za beneficirani
<Atlantic777> :)
<Ljubuntu> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/trekstor
<Ljubuntu> echo "volim ubuntu" > /mnt/trekstor/volim.txt
<Ljubuntu> Dimus: ako pritisneš strelicu na gore, on će ispisati sve predhodne komande
<Ljubuntu> pa tako možeš da biraš, ako i meniju
<Dimus> bash: /mnt/trekstor/volim.txt: Permission denied
<Dimus> Neće, ne pojavljuje mi se nigde.
<Ljubuntu> to Å¡to se ne pojavljuje, to nema veze
<Dimus> Ali opet mi izbacuje ovo: bash: /mnt/trekstor/volim.txt: Permission denied
<Ljubuntu> sudo echo "volim ubuntu" > /mnt/trekstor/volim.txt
<Icy_blue> to i dalje onaj externi?
<Ljubuntu> axa
<Dimus> Neće: bash: /mnt/trekstor/volim.txt: Permission denied
<Ljubuntu> dakle ni sa sudo neće?
<Dimus> Ne.
<Ljubuntu> dajem poslednji predlog za večeras.
<Ljubuntu> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Ljubuntu> dakle, odmontiraj ga, isključi sa kompa, pa ga ponovo uključi
<Icy_blue> i restartuj mašinu, moguće da se od silnog podešavanja malo zakucala..
<Icy_blue> dešava se
<Ljubuntu> ako one promene, ako ih uopšte uradio fsck, nisu pomogle onda ja ne znam šta i dalje. odnesi ga kod nekog sa windozom pa neka ga tamo pregledaju i poprave fajl sistem
<Ljubuntu> nemora da restartuje
<Icy_blue> a neke sporije mašine tako reaguju
<Icy_blue> neće nikog da boli restart :)
<Ljubuntu> ne vidim logiku
<Atlantic777> lol
<Atlantic777> reboot se radi samo kad stigne novi kernel :D
<Icy_blue> ja sam se mučila ceo dan da mountujem SATA particije
<Dimus> OLE RADI!!! Hvala vam!!!
<Icy_blue> posle restarta, sve je radilo :)
<Ljubuntu> znači, pomogao je fsck
<Icy_blue> e al si ga opravio, svaka ti čast :)
<Ljubuntu> Icy_blue: ne verujem da je restartovao računar, samo hard
<Dimus> Samo hard.
<Atlantic777> Icy_blue: SATA particije?
<Dimus> Sam restartovao.
<Icy_blue> particije na SATA disku :)
<Ljubuntu> haha Atlantic777 tek sam sad skontao
<Icy_blue> skraćeno - SATA particije :)
<Icy_blue> ih što ste džangrizavi, sve mora da vam se piše po PS-u :)
<Ljubuntu> Dimus: kuul onda. Dakle fsck zna poso.
<Atlantic777> 17:47 < Atlantic777> Dimus: tebi je ta particija nešto skrljana.
<Dimus> Da, sada kad hoću da ga isključim da idem ono saftly remove ili unmount?
<Atlantic777> kažem ja...
<Ljubuntu> Icy_blue: apstrahuje se mnogo toga. samo oslušni svakodnevni govor
<Atlantic777> Dimus: da, safely remove.
 * Icy_blue osluškuje :)
<Atlantic777> Dimus: ili u terminalu: sync && umount /dev/sdb1
<Ljubuntu> Icy_blue: imaš problema sa kodiranjem slova
<Icy_blue> ne, muči me što u C-u ima toliko matematike :)
<Icy_blue> svako malo kao da pišem program za digitron :S
<Atlantic777> Icy_blue: a u kojem to programskom jeziku nema matematike? :)
<Icy_blue> e taj bih volela da naučim! :)))
<Ljubuntu> ne bih znao, ne koristim začine
<Atlantic777> praviš nešto korisno ili učiš c++?
<Atlantic777> ili c
<Atlantic777> nebitno
<Icy_blue> učim, pa videćemo..
<Icy_blue> C, C++.. pa redom..
<Ljubuntu> poslednji sam koristio bio začin, C nikad
<Icy_blue> Vegeta rules! :))
<Atlantic777> Icy_blue: http://lugons.org/Members/gbranko/vesti/virtuelna-ucionica
<Ljubuntu> Odoh, narode. Ako nešto treba cimajte promisa. ;)
<Icy_blue> Atlantic777, e hvala hvala
<Atlantic777> inače, python je jako fin jezik i može se lagano praviti i objavljivati aplikacije za ubuntu
<Atlantic777> vidi http://developer.ubuntu.com
<Icy_blue> znaš li ti koliko toga ima na netu, dobila sam preporuke za bar 20 kurseva :)
<Icy_blue> pyton, java, svašta nešto :)
<Atlantic777> python i c
<Atlantic777> nekima ne zatreba ništa osim pythona
<Icy_blue> da, to je tačno
<Icy_blue> a php ?
<Atlantic777> a eto neki se ne vade iz C-a i asemblera pošto im ostalo smeta
<Atlantic777> hm, mene lično ne zanima web programiranje
<Atlantic777> a i php nešto ne volim
<Atlantic777> uvek bih izabrao python i za to
<Icy_blue> a kažu za to najviše ima posla..
<Atlantic777> mada... php je standard
<Icy_blue> da, standard
<Atlantic777> jeste, traži se php
<Icy_blue> našla sam Harwardom kurs za C
<Icy_blue> odličan je za one koji znaju engleski
<Icy_blue> ups, ala grešim :)
<Icy_blue> Harwardov
<promis> Jel koristio neko AIMP?
<Atlantic777> promis: onaj ruski plejer?
<promis> Da
<Atlantic777> Icy_blue: može link do tog kursa?
<Atlantic777> promis: jesam ja, nešto malo i znam ljude koji ga koriste. Zašto?
<Icy_blue> može može
<Icy_blue> https://www.cs50.net/
<Atlantic777> hvala :)
<Icy_blue> imaš sa strane Seminars, poslednji je završen jesenas, imaju sva predavanja, sections i ostalo
<Icy_blue> molim i drugi put :)
<promis> Atlantic777: šta ima kao zamena. Ali mislim baš zamena, sa skoro svim featuresima?
<Atlantic777> promis: verovatno je audacious najbolje rešenje.
<Icy_blue> meni je audacious odličan, sad zavisi šta čoveku sve treba..
<Atlantic777> ja sam na mpd i ne mrdam
<Ddpbf> Амарок
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: pa sad, ne verujem da je amarok zamena za aimp. :D
<Atlantic777> aimp je jednostavan plejer, bez biblioteka i čuda
<promis> ma ima i on čuda
<Atlantic777> praktično kopija matorog winampa
<promis> zato i pitam
<Atlantic777> pa ima, ali ga malo ko koristi
<Atlantic777> ako treba teška kategorija, onda amarok
<Icy_blue> pravo da ti kažem, meni audacious služi da slušam radio :)
<promis> pošto moj drug kao hoće da predže na ubuntu, ali voli AIMP
<Atlantic777> Icy_blue: postoji neki radio aplet, mislim da olujicz to koristi.
<Icy_blue> ma reci mu da na ubuntu ima sve ali još i bolje :)
<Atlantic777> promis: mislim da će mu se audacious svideti. Ako zafali opcija, daj mu amarok.
<promis> evo puštio sam ga u wine, i prvo je bio loš zvuk, ali sad sam podesio i čuje se nomrlano
<Atlantic777> šta kaže winehq?
<Icy_blue> Atlantic777, ma ne izvoljevam ja, ono Å¡to mi treba odradi mi audacious :)
<Atlantic777> Icy_blue: ok, ali za slušanje radia može i jednostavniji program da posluži :)
<Icy_blue> a malo li je što sam prešla na gnu linux? :)))
<olujicz> postoji radio tray
<Icy_blue> probala sam, nije mi bio user friendly
<olujicz> meni je super Å¡to je malecki
<Icy_blue> olakšala sam hdd za gomilu muziku da bih imala mesta za razne kurseve, tako da mi je ostalo samo da slušam radio :))
<Icy_blue> muzikE
<Icy_blue> pih, umor čini svoje :)
<Icy_blue> Atlantic777, koliko sam videla, obaveštenja o predavanjima će biti i na kanalu?
<Icy_blue> tamo na kanalu?
<promis> Lepši mi je zvuk u Audaciosu
<Atlantic777> Icy_blue: da
<Icy_blue> super, hvala puno za info.
<olujicz> a qmmp?
<fb0x> qmmp ima dobar zvuk
<fb0x> samo sto kod mene nesto nece da radi kako treba
<fb0x> pocepa mi procesor xD
<olujicz> ne znam koliko qmmp cepa, ja koristim ili radio tray ili mpd
<fb0x> mpd :D
<Atlantic777> mpd rulz
<olujicz> o da
<Anpu> sajt , forum i ostalo je ponovo dostupno
<Icy_blue> a samo što ne otkucah "laku noć" :)
<Anpu> :)
<Icy_blue> lepa vest, "gledamo" se ionako već koliko sutra ;)
<Anpu> vazi, laku noc!
<Icy_blue> :)))
<Icy_blue> q noć :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-12
<Atlantic777> o/
<sweeofserbia> Dobar dan, da li postoji neka aplikacija za besplatno slanje sms poruka?
<Atlantic777> hm, ne
<Atlantic777> postoji li nešto slično za ostale sisteme?
<Atlantic777> znam da postoji nešto na internetu, ali to je do 10 poruka dnevno
<Icy_blue> ima gomila sajtova za free sms, pre je postojao add-on za firefox, ali mislim da su to ooodavno ubili.
<sweeofserbia> Na "Ajfonu" ja imam "Viber" aplikaciju
<sweeofserbia> Čula sam da postoji za "Vindovs",  ali nemogu da tvrdim
<Icy_blue> a baš aplikacija.. a da je free..
<Icy_blue> teško.
<Atlantic777> Free international calls and text messages to other Viber
<Atlantic777> users using 3G or Wi-Fi.
<Atlantic777> to *other Viber users*
<sweeofserbia> Da, svalo ko ima "epl" i tu aplikaciju ima mogućnost besplatnog slanja poruka i poyiva
<sweeofserbia> Mislim da i može i na "Vindovs" sisteme mobilnih
<Icy_blue> ok, kupi "epl" tome kome hoćeš da šalješ i rešeno (šala) :)
<Anpu> ne moze windows, moze samo iphone i android
<sweeofserbia> Ja da kupujem?
<Icy_blue> (Å¡ala)
<Icy_blue> :)
<sweeofserbia> Ne ide mi lepo kupovina takvih "stvari" :)
<Icy_blue> razumem te, išao bi, nego ovaj sneg napolju ;)
<Atlantic777> ja i dalje ne razumem šta treba uraditi, ako je cilj poslati poruku na smartfon, postoji e-mail, ako ništa drugo
<sweeofserbia> <Atlantic777>  Pitala sam za slanje sms poruka, ukoliko neko zna da takva aplikacija postoji za "Linuks" sistem
<Atlantic777> sweeofserbia: za samo slanje sms poruka postoje aplikacije, smsd, gnokii itd... ali svi oni koriste gprs modeme (telefon preko usb-a, na primer) i to se plaća kao redovna poruka
<Atlantic777> a ovako preko interneta, sećam se jedino ovog plugina za FF što Icy_blue spominje
<Atlantic777> ali to je mrtvo, verovatno
<Atlantic777> a obično se besplatne poruke šalju preko sajtova, tako da je to nezavinso od sistema
<Atlantic777> barem je tako bilo...
<sweeofserbia> Ali takve aplikacije su onda apsurdne, mene ovo zanima zbog poruka koje Å¡aljem  van Srbije
<Icy_blue> sweeofserbia, za slanje poruka van Srbije obično čeprkam po netu, pa naiđem na sajt preko koga mogu da pošaljem sms, ali baš da postoji aplikacija teško. I ako postoji, sigurno nije svakome dostupna jer ide nekim tajnim kanalima i ko zna na koje načine. Jedino ti sajtovi su rešenje.
<Icy_blue> taj add on za FF je puko kada je previše ljudi saznalo za isti i jedan po jedan server su zabranjivali pristup.
<sweeofserbia> Da, jer mobilnim operaterima to  ne ide u prilog...
<Icy_blue> pa tako nekako :)
<sweeofserbia> Možeš li da mi kažeš preko kojih sajtova je to moguće?
<Icy_blue> aj pogledaću u mailbox, obično traže reg e-mailom, javim brzo
<sweeofserbia> Hvala puno :)
<Icy_blue> e nađoh, poslednji preko koga sam slala je TalkSMS (talksms.com) mada kako vidim nešto su menjali na sajtu, pokušaj ako ništa drugo.
<sweeofserbia> Aaaaaaaaaa, pa momci se ne hvale, još jedna dama :)
<sweeofserbia> Na kanalu :)
<Icy_blue> :)
<Atlantic777> e dame, za tračarenje možete na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic :D
<Icy_blue> bile smo konstruktivne :)
<Atlantic777> ovde je just business :P
<sweeofserbia> Ćuti tamo, vi muškarci ste znatno gore tračare
<Icy_blue> kako sam počela na ajoinu ću imati 30 kanala :)
<sweeofserbia> :P Bio je posao i to uspešno obavljen zahvaljujući  dami, ovo je kafa nakon posla :P
<Icy_blue> super! :)
<sweeofserbia> Mislim da je Atlantic'u bila novogodišnja želja da se priključi još koja "koleginica", izvinjavam se ako sam pogrešila :)
<Atlantic777> ne, ja imam svoju Karolinu... da je zovnem ? :D
<sweeofserbia> Samo ako nije opasna :)
<Milos_SD> Atlantic777: Bot, a? ;)
<Atlantic777> ma jok
<Atlantic777> $version
<Karolina> Atlantic777: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<Milos_SD> hahhaa
<Milos_SD> :)
<sweeofserbia> Njemu jeizgleda sve virtuelno :D
<maletaski> poz Milos_SD
<Milos_SD> eggdrop je bolji :P
<sweeofserbia> :D :D :D
<Atlantic777> jeste, samo nešto nisam imao vremena da se zezam sa eggdropom :D
<Atlantic777> a moraću :)
<Atlantic777> treba nam jedan pošten bot
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta je eggdrop?
<Atlantic777> bot
<Milos_SD> IRC bot
<Icy_blue> razumem :)
<Icy_blue> muški bot? :)
<sweeofserbia> A šta znači bot?
<Atlantic777> robot
<Icy_blue> pa od milošte bot :)
<Atlantic777> a ako pitaš šta radi robot...
<Atlantic777> radi ovo
<Atlantic777> $pivo
<Karolina> Atlantic777: Stiže jedno 'ladno!
<Atlantic777> a sad lepo svi na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<sweeofserbia> :D :D :D
<Icy_blue> hahaha a to je bilo jast biznis m? :)
<sweeofserbia> Samo ako ćeš i ti sa nama, baš si zabavan :D
<Atlantic777> ne, ja radim nešto pametno
<maletaski> on je već tamo
<maletaski> :D
<Icy_blue> e, odoh ja u C da ne bude da džabalebarim :)
<sweeofserbia> :D
<Kriticarko> pozdrav
<maletaski> pozdrav
<Kriticarko> Atlantic777, ja sam eggdrop :P
<Kriticarko> Karolina, hoces na pp mozda? :D
<Karolina> Kriticarko: Error: "hoces" is not a valid command.
<Atlantic777> vire žice na uši :D
<sweeofserbia> Ju, kako februar utiče na vas :) :) :)
<maletaski> Å¡ta fali februaru :D
<maletaski> ja sam rođen u februaru :D
<sweeofserbia> I ti si riba?
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> kakva bre riba
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> vodolija
<sweeofserbia> A vodolija znači, pa tebi je pošao ođendan
<maletaski> nije još uvek
<maletaski> :D
<sweeofserbia> Kako nije?
<maletaski> pa za dva dana
 * Atlantic777 vadi tefter...
<sweeofserbia> Ne znam kada počinje :D očigledno :D
<maletaski> hehehe
<Milos_SD> !op
<lubotu3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<sweeofserbia> Ali Karolina ima samo dva dana za poklon :D
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Први пут  сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Необавезно ћаскање на#ubuntu-rs-offtopic | http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<Ddpbf> Atlantic777: ко управља луботуом?
<maletaski> mislim da zoki
<Ddpbf> Milos_SD: ја сам судо оператер :P
<Atlantic777> ne, već glavolje iznad nas
<maletaski> aha
<Milos_SD> sta, peres sudove?
<Atlantic777> glavonje*
<Ddpbf> F
<Milos_SD> ko se od vas razume malo bolje u hardware?
<Ddpbf> Хм треба га прерадити за наше опове
<olujicz> ovim botovima ne upravlja niko od nas
<maletaski> Milos_SD, Å¡ta te zanima
<Milos_SD> pa, pre neki dan mi je S.M.A.R.T javio raw read error (18 komada), sve za isti sektor
<Milos_SD> ali jos uvek je healty
<maletaski> aha
<Milos_SD> i nema losih ili relociranih sektora
<Milos_SD> pa, ne znam da li to moze da se desi, ako se olabavio neki od sata kablova (data ili power)
<maletaski> moguće
<olujicz> Milos_SD: može može
<Atlantic777> !kde
<lubotu3> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<olujicz> ako zeza kontakt, moguće je
<Milos_SD> ili je 100% sigurno problem do hdd ploce ili read/write glava
<Milos_SD> od tada sve radi normalno
<Ddpbf> аха
<Steevca> Pozdrav
<maletaski> pozdrav
<Steevca> Imam problem sa wine-om.Kada hocu da pokrenem neki program preko njega,zatreperi mi slika na monitoru i nista se ne desava.
<maletaski> jel si pokušao da pokreneš wine preko terminala?
<maletaski> da vidiš dali prijavljuje neku grešku?
<Steevca> Nisam.
<maletaski> pokušaj
<maletaski> kucaš u terminal ovako
<maletaski> wine ime programa
<Steevca> wine: /home/ivke/.wine is not owned by you
<maletaski> lol
<Steevca> Koristio sam sudo komandu.
<maletaski> bez sudo
<Steevca> I ovo je jedini account
<maletaski> nije
<maletaski> ali nije bitno :D
<Steevca> Ma mislim jedini koji sam ja napravio kada sam se registrovao
<maletaski> aha ok
<Steevca> To jest,kada sam instalirao ubuntu.
<Steevca> Evo ga,otvorio mi je notepad.
<maletaski> jel
<maletaski> a koji program si hteo da pokreneš?
<Steevca> Da li moraju programi da budu instairani u wine folderu?
<maletaski> da
<Steevca> A ne postoji neka fora da se pokrenu sa drugih particija?
<maletaski> ne
<Ddpbf> sudo chown -R ivke:ivke ~/.wine
<maletaski> moraju da budu instalirani preko winw programa
<maletaski> *wine
<Steevca> Pa problem je sto imam ceo Adobe design pack,sa oko 6gb.Tako da je malo teze da prebacim i ubacim u wine.
<Ddpbf> аман
<Ddpbf> sudo chown -R ivke:ivke ~/.wine
<maletaski> eh od toga ništa
<Steevca> Ddpbf: cek xD
<Ddpbf> тако ћеш поново добити
<Ddpbf> права
<maletaski> kucaj ovo što kaže Ddpbf
<Ddpbf> И никада не покрећи вајн са судо
<Steevca> Znaci ipak cu morati windows za ovo da koristim.
<maletaski> najverovatnije
<Ddpbf> хм па направи већу партицију за убунту
<Steevca> A da,takodje imam problema sa pojedinim sajtovima koji imaju live stream.
<maletaski> imaš na ovom linku : http://www.winehq.org/
<Steevca> Mnogo je spor snimak i secka.
<maletaski> koji programi mogu preko winea
<Steevca> Dok na primer na youtubu mogu da pustam HD snimke.
<maletaski> java ili flash
<Steevca> *bez problema. A imam i jedno i drugo instalirano.
<maletaski> verovatno te zeza flash player
<maletaski> jer youtube ima i html5
<Steevca> Resenje je ? :D
<maletaski> e to već nebih znao
<maletaski> moraćeš da sačekaš nekog ko možda zna oko toga
<Steevca> Ok.
<TildaTurn> <O
<efi> pozdrav svima...ima li koga raspolozenog za pomoc
<Atlantic777> efi: izvoli
<efi> [21:32] <efi> hvala... [21:33] <efi> instalirao sam ubuntu preko win 7...tj na drugu particiju.. [21:33] <efi> kako bese da iz ubuntua podesim dual boot [21:33] <Atlantic777> izvoli pitaj na kanalu da mogu i drugi da pomognu
<Atlantic777> efi: šta je tačno problem? nema windowsa u bootloaderu?
<efi> ogranicenje je to sto je upitanju netbook tako da nemam optiku..
<efi> da odma ulazi u ubuntu
<efi> imas li neku ideju?
<Atlantic777> može ispis komanda sudo fdisk -l na paste.ubuntu.com?
<efi> sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x3a81a200     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1           5       40131   de  Dell Utility /dev/sda2          
<efi> nista se ne desava....
<Atlantic777> okači na paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> lepo sam rekao
<Atlantic777> izvini, ali ovde se ništa ne vidi :D
<efi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839623/
<efi> evo...
<Atlantic777> dobro, podatke sa windows particije imaš još uvek?
<Atlantic777> prvo da budemo sigurni da nisi windows ubio :D
<efi> ne bi trebalo da sam ga ubio.... :)
<Atlantic777> ok...
<Atlantic777> okači i sadržaj fajla /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Atlantic777> ili grub.cfg
<Atlantic777> nisam više siguran koji je za grub2 :D
<efi> ova druga varijanta je..
<efi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839632/
<Atlantic777> koliko vidim sve je ok, samo Å¡to se meni ne prikazuje
<Atlantic777> hajde probaj restart i njakaj strelicu na dole dok se sistem butuje
<Atlantic777> pa javi kakvo je stanje
<efi> ok
<Icy_blue> man njakaj :)
<efi> nista...opet lindza bez promene
<Atlantic777> efi: ajd malo sam u gužvi, daj mi samo koji min da sredim to pa ću pregledati grub.cfg
<Atlantic777> verovatno je samo meni isključen
<Atlantic777> nisam već nešto u toku s ubuntuom :/
<efi> ok
<banicanac> pozdrav jel moze neko da mi objasni kako da instaliram ubuntu na windowsu sa wubi???
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problemi prilikom boot-a lubutu-a 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problemi-prilikom-boot-a-lubutu-a-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Titlovi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-titlovi--17091
<gdinne> WTF?! Nema install dugmeta u SC-u? Help?!
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> CentOS wine : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-centos-wine
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 12.10 ne vidi postojece particije i os : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-12-10-ne-vidi-postojece-particije-i-os
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Firefox ne otvara link sa završetkom .aspx? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-firefox-ne-otvara-link-sa-zavrsetkom-aspx
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija ATI drajvera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-ati-drajvera
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> System program problem detected...? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-system-program-problem-detected
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa K3B okruženjem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-k3b-okruzenjem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Нови (осакаћени) Наутилус : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-novi-osakaceni-nautilus
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> startup disc creator problem 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-startup-disc-creator-problem-12-10
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-05
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Indikatori u Gnome shell ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-indikatori-u-gnome-shell
<nkls> pozdrav, jel ima nekoga?
<nkls> jel koristio neko hdparm?
<ubuntunovajlija> ima li zivih?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Unable to resolve host... :( Pomagajte : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-unable-to-resolve-host-pomagajte
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Unable to resolve host... :( Pomagajte : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-unable-to-resolve-host-pomagajte
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Unable to resolve host... :( Pomagajte : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-reseno-unable-to-resolve-host-pomagajte
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-06
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> noteboock acer espire one d270 problrm sa grafikom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-noteboock-acer-espire-one-d270-problrm-sa-grafikom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sudo mi ne daje dovoljno vremena da unesem password : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sudo-mi-ne-daje-dovoljno-vremena-da-unesem-password
<stereo_advance> \o
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Mikrofon ne radi. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mikrofon-ne-radi--17108
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-07
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Putuj i ustedi!!! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-putuj-i-ustedi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kernel panic;ne moze da kill init : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kernel-panic-ne-moze-da-kill-init
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wayland : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wayland
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 3 u 1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-3-u-1
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija gimp 2.8 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-gimp-2-8
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa particijom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-particijom--17116
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> molim za pomoc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-molim-za-pomoc--17117
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Tviter aplikacija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tviter-aplikacija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubutnu "Rolling" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubutnu-rolling
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wine for Android : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wine-for-android
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-08
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> #bug 1070451 USB neće da se formatira : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bug-1070451-usb-nece-da-se-formatira
<lubotu3> bug 1059872 in udisks (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1070451 Error formatting disk using disk utility" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059872
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Libre Office 4.0.0 dostupan za preuzimanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-libre-office-4-0-0-dostupan-za-preuzimanje
<promis> o!
<promis> Davno nisam bil ovde. Ča ima?
<promis> Vidim, ništa.
<Tilda_> klasika :)
<profiler1982> postoji li neki dobar ppa za epiphany?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ClamTk : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-clamtk
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa monitorom prilikom boot-a? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-monitorom-prilikom-boot-a
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-09
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem sa monitorom prilikom boot-a? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-monitorom-prilikom-boot-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem sa monitorom prilikom boot-a? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-monitorom-prilikom-boot-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> butabilan dvd : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-butabilan-dvd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Deljenje fajlova 2 Ubuntu 12.04 računara preko rutera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-deljenje-fajlova-2-ubuntu-12-04-racunara-preko-rutera
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Teamviwer 7 uninstall : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-teamviwer-7-uninstall
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Unity Dash pretraga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-unity-dash-pretraga
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> USB modem mts alcatel X080 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-usb-modem-mts-alcatel-x080
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prazan password : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-prazan-password
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> wt-2000 pci : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wt-2000-pci
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da...? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-da
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da...? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da--17138
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> samba - otvoren fajl na dva mesta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-samba-otvoren-fajl-na-dva-mesta
<nkls> poz!
<stereo_advance> hi
<nkls> stereo_advance, hi there!
<nkls> stereo_advance,  what is your native lenguage?
<stereo_advance> piše se language
<stereo_advance> :)
<nkls> :P
<nkls> sta se radi?
<nkls> jel si li ti guru za linux?
<stereo_advance> jock
<stereo_advance> šta će ti takvi
<nkls> uh.. oni mi uvek trebaju!
<stereo_advance> ma oni samo zakomplikuju stvari :)
<nkls> volim kada neko zna nesto zatvorenih ociju, a meni prodje nedelje u pronalazenju resenja
<nkls> pazi, ne mislim na one koji se duvaju
<nkls> nego na one koji su izduvani XD
<stereo_advance> e to se slažem
<stereo_advance> mada ja više volim da naučim sam uz male smernice
<nkls> stereo_advance, sta imas instalirano od sistema?
<stereo_advance> slackware na tri računara
<mono_advance> o lave..
<mono_advance> znaci ti si guru ipak!
<mono_advance> meni je slack malo heavy
<mono_advance> cuj "malo" mnogo
<mono_advance> koja graficka okruzenja imas?
<stereo_advance> zapravo nije
<mono_advance> jel sve isto ili razlicito?
<stereo_advance> slack je jednostavan
<stereo_advance> prost da prostiji ne može biti
<mono_advance> to kazu uglavnom oni koji zatvorenih ociju resavaju probleme
<stereo_advance> a kad se malo uigraš onda ti ništa nije problem
<stereo_advance> vidi, ja sam se gnjavio sa ubuntu i mintom
<mono_advance> koja graficka okruzenja imas?
<stereo_advance> i mislio sam da će prelazak na slack biti haos
<mono_advance> medjutim?
<stereo_advance> inače koristim sada fluxbox
<mono_advance> ah, super :)
<mono_advance> ja imam openbox
<stereo_advance> međutim smejao sam se koliko je slack jednostavan
<mono_advance> tj sada sam u njemu, ali na crunchbang distro-u
<stereo_advance> a mislim da ne može stabilnije od ovoga
<stereo_advance> nego ovo je ubuntu kanal
<mono_advance> znam :(
<stereo_advance> nema smisla da hvalim slack, da se ne naljute drugari
<mono_advance> ali sam imao do skoro ubuntu 10.04
<mono_advance> tj imam ga jos na jednom hdd-u
<mono_advance> stereo_advance, da li mozes ukratko da mi kazes, sta je to sto slack-a cini da ga uglavnom hack-eri hvale?
<mono_advance> hacker onaj ko cacka sistem ne bi li pronasao resenje*
<stereo_advance> definicija hakera se menjala godinama
<stereo_advance> nije više ista :)
<mono_advance> koja je sada?
<stereo_advance> za mene je hacker onaj koji natera sistem ili program da radi nešto što nije predviđeno da sistem radi
<stereo_advance> ili vlasnik sistema ne želi da sistem tako radi
<stereo_advance> ne mislim samo na operativni sistem
<stereo_advance> a sad je to već skroz drugačije
<mono_advance> stereo_advance, jel se razumes u black liste?
<stereo_advance> ne
<mono_advance> koju graficku imas?
<mono_advance> ili graficke
<stereo_advance> radeon 6750
<mono_advance> koji od ova tri racunara najvise vozis?
<mono_advance> i koja je main graficka na tom?
<Icy_blue> За опуштено ћаскање користите: #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gksu, kdesu, gnomesu... u jednoj skripti : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gksu-kdesu-gnomesu-u-jednoj-skripti
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wine i Power Point problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-wine-i-power-point-problem
<nkls> poz
<nkls> gde mogu da nadjem ubuntu10.04 64bit 4version za torrent?
<nkls> trazio sam na njihovom sajtu, ali ima samo direct download
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> weather indicator/gadget : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-weather-indicator-gadget
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] weather indicator/gadget : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-weather-indicator-gadget
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-04
<Kolega2357> Zna li iko kako da ostane upamcen op kada svaki put gasim IRC klijent?
<maletaski> znam ja
<maletaski> koji klijent i koji kanal?
<stereo_advance> upamćen op? misliš da ti ostane neko da čuva kanal, recimo chanserv
<Kolega2357> XChat
<Kolega2357> Da mislim da ostane upamcen op
<maletaski> pa to podešavaš na kanalu
<maletaski> auto OP
<maletaski> sa komandama flags
<Kolega2357> Kako?
<maletaski> ček
<Kolega2357> Tu sam
<stereo_advance>  /msg chanserv flags #kanal korisnik +O
<maletaski> e to
<maletaski> ali moraš da budeš vlasnik kanala
<maletaski> tj da imaš ovlaštenja za to
<Kolega2357> Pise mi da nemam. Jel ima neki drugaciji nacin?
<maletaski> ne
<maletaski> koji je kanal u pitanju?
<Kolega2357> #wikipedia-sh
<Kolega2357> maletaski hvala za pomoc
<Kolega2357> https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Simple_IRC_RC_Bot#udpserver.py Moze li pomoc za ovo kako pokrenuti tu skriptu u Pajtonu
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-05
<joostvb> добро јутро
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<Kolega2357> Zasto linux neraspoznaje velika i mala slova u komandnoj liniji?
<Atlantic777> Kolega2357: zapravo, raspoznaje ih. :)
<Kolega2357> Moram stalno da kucam cd Desktop umesto cd desktop
<Atlantic777> Kolega2357: linux razlikuje velika i mala slova. Recimo datoteka.txt i Datoteka.txt su dve različite datoteke.
<Atlantic777> Jeste, tako i treba.
<Kolega2357> Ali to mi je nepotrebno
<Atlantic777> Postoji rešenje, naravno.
<Kolega2357> Pa kako da resim problem?
<Atlantic777> Podrazumevan shell je bash. Možeš da ga zameniš sa nekim drugim, recimo fish.
<Atlantic777> fish će sam izmeniti mala i velika slova prema onome šta se trenutno nalazi u tom direktorijumu
<Kolega2357> Ne mislim da menjam nazive foldera nego mislim da ne moram za desktop da kucam cd Desktop
<Kolega2357> to ne izludjuje
<Atlantic777> Da, da, razumem.
<Atlantic777> Evo kako je kod mene namešteno.
<Atlantic777> Upišem: cd desk
<Atlantic777> i pritisnem tab
<Atlantic777> i on sam prepravi komandu u: cd Desktop
<Atlantic777> Nadam se da ti to zvuči prihvatljivije. :)
<Kolega2357> Imam isto jos jedan prboelm Command 'python' is available in '/usr/bin/python'
<Kolega2357> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Kolega2357> python: command not found ne radimi python
<Atlantic777> which python
<Atlantic777> echo $PATH
<Atlantic777> šta kažu ove dve komande?
<Kolega2357> Command 'which' is available in the following places
<Kolega2357>  * /bin/which
<Kolega2357>  * /usr/bin/which
<Kolega2357> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin:/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Kolega2357> which: command not found
<Atlantic777> ou, pa ti imaš ozbiljan problem sa $PATH
<Kolega2357> Kako da ga resim? Sizim vec ceo dan zbog toga
<Atlantic777> jesi li probao da se opet uloguješ?
<Kolega2357> Da
<Atlantic777> Hajde mi daj izlaz komande: echo $PATH
<Kolega2357> bash: /home/kolega2357/perl5/perlbrew/bin:/home/kolega2357/perl5/perlbrew/perls/perl-5.16.0/bin:: No such file or directory
<Atlantic777> e to :)
<Kolega2357> Sta dalje da radim
<Atlantic777> export PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:$PATH
<Atlantic777> probaj ovo
<Atlantic777> posle toga proveri opet sa echo $PATH da li je uspešno izmenjeno
<Atlantic777> a posle toga probaj which, python ili neku drugu komandu
<Atlantic777> Kolega2357: živ li si? :)
<Kolega2357> Ziv sam
<Atlantic777> Ima li nekih rezultata?
<Kolega2357> Perl mi je napravio problem kada sam ga brisao 100%
<Atlantic777> pa... jeste nešto sa perlom, samo nisam siguran šta
<Atlantic777> pitaj na #lugons, tamo je malo živahnija atmosfera
<Atlantic777> ja moram nešto drugo sada da sredim
<Kolega2357> Sada radi obrisao sam perl folder iz home
<Kolega2357>  bash: /home/kolega2357/perl5/perlbrew/etc/bashrc: No such file or directory
<Atlantic777> ma ti /usr/bin/ uopšte nisi imao u $PATH, to je bio problem
<Kolega2357> samo kako da mi se ovo vise ne pojavljuje kada otvorim komandul liniju
<Atlantic777> export PATH=/usr/bin/:/bin
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi i sbin možda...
<Atlantic777> Treba pogledati kako na ubuntuu da se resetuje $PATH config i to je to.
<Atlantic777> proveri ~/.bashrc, da nema u njemu nešto sumnjivo
<Kolega2357> bash: /home/kolega2357/.bashrc: Permission denied
<Atlantic777> u, to je baš zanimljivo
<Kolega2357> Reci mi kako da aktiviram root usera
<Atlantic777> sudo passwd root
<Atlantic777> ali ne možeš da startuješ sesiju kao root
<Atlantic777> drugim rečima, ne možeš da se uloguješ kao root
<Atlantic777> barem ne u velikoj većini desktop managera :)
<Kolega2357> bash: /home/kolega2357/perl5/perlbrew/etc/bashrc: No such file or directory
<Kolega2357> zasto mi se ovo i dalje pojavljuje kada otvorim terminal?
<Atlantic777> zato što ti nešto postavlja u $PATH taj folder
<Atlantic777> isključi ga ovom komandom: export PATH=/usr/bin/:/bin
<Kolega2357> opet isto
<Atlantic777> e pa da, vidi, kada uradiš export to ostaje samo dok je otvoren terminal, ja mislim
<Atlantic777> ako zatvoriš terminal i opet ga pokreneš onda nema uticaja
<Atlantic777> ali mislim da bi trebao da proveriš ~/.bashrc
<Atlantic777> poprilično sam siguran da tamo imaš  nešto
<Atlantic777> a pitaj na #lugons
<Atlantic777> možda se javi neko ko se bolje razume u to
<Kolega2357> jel moram tamo da pisem na engleskom?
<Atlantic777> ne, ne, to su novosađani :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-06
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Kolega2357> Dobar dan joostvb
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-07
 * alexa has joined :-)
<joostvb> pozdrav alexa
<alexa> zdravo!
<stereo_advance> oi alexa
<alexa> oi stereo_advance
<alexa> stereo, moram reći ovo
<alexa> Jedini dobar Windows
<alexa> je
<alexa> mrtav Windows
<alexa> brat moj ga ima na laptopu
<stereo_advance> taki je svaki
<alexa> instalirao je Avast
<alexa> pojeo mu avast dva fajla i neće da se digne winž
<alexa> *win
<stereo_advance> haha
<alexa> neće ni recovery
<alexa> traži dvd
<stereo_advance> kod mene kući sve sami linuxi
<alexa> dam mu dvd
<alexa> on kaže nije to ta verzija
<alexa> sad skidam svaku moguću verziju s neta
<stereo_advance> da, ume to win da uradi
<alexa> odem na #windows
<alexa> a tamo sve dunsteri
<stereo_advance> nemoj to da te čudi
<alexa> ne znaju gde se fizički nalazi registar
<stereo_advance> jel možeš ti da pristupiš hdd-u
<alexa> pošto imam fizički pristup fajlovima preko linux live usb
<alexa> mogu
<stereo_advance> e onda možeš da vidiš tačno koji je win build
<alexa> kako?
<alexa> gde?
<stereo_advance> i po njemu traži install media
<alexa> oni ne znaju to
<stereo_advance> ček sek, samo da se prisetim
<alexa> ja našao ovo negde:
<alexa> jbg, sad sam obrisao sliku
<stereo_advance> ma znam da ima u nekom fajlu ali mnogo je to davno bilo
<stereo_advance> samo da ga nađem
<alexa> ok, čekam
<alexa> kako bude neuspešan recovery, da mi commander
<alexa> cmd
<stereo_advance> e widi owako
<stereo_advance> našao sam sve što ti treba nego sad smo već preterali na ovom kanalu
<alexa> slušam
<alexa> ok
<alexa> pp
<stereo_advance> ok
 * zor_ vikend je  imam valjda 'malo' pravo! da se malo razonodim  Moja omiljena pesma :)  + - maletaski  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb0i5qOPMDo
<proba> + k tork
<proba> can someone tell me how to use colors in chat?
<proba> jel neko ovde od nasih?
<stereo_advance> koji su naši :)
<TildaTurn> :)
<stereo_advance> koji program koristiš i na koje boje misliš
<proba> ma bilo koje boje nemam nikaki program
<stereo_advance> what program are you using and what colors
<stereo_advance> ?! sad mi nije baš jasno
<proba> ma prso sam ja
<stereo_advance> opušteno
<stereo_advance> nisi jedini
<stereo_advance> ili jedina
<proba> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/colors.html
<proba> jedino
<proba> nije mi jasno kako se to radi
<stereo_advance> :D
<stereo_advance> čekaćeš nekog drugog da se javi, mene to nikad nije zanimalo
<proba> divota
<stereo_advance> nije baš ni mnogo korisno
<stereo_advance> jer je pitanje da li će drugi videti isto kao i ti
<stereo_advance> ima mnogo programa za irc
<stereo_advance> a ne radi svi isto i nemaju svi iste mogućnosti
<stereo_advance> iznenadio bi se
<proba> ma nemam ja nijedan program a kad neko pise ja vidim
<stereo_advance> koji sistem imaš
<proba> zatto predpostavljam da bi se moglo i bez programa
<proba> sedmicu
<stereo_advance> nisam primetio da je neko ikada koristio boje za pisanje
<stereo_advance> skini i instaliraj hexchat i uživaj
<stereo_advance> imaš i za win i za lin
<stereo_advance> ne brini za boje, niko ih ne koristi ;)
<proba> ma teo i sam i ja da se zavitlavam ali vidim da bez programa nemos i cigaretu d ispusis
<proba> fala u svakom slucaju
<proba> aj cao
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-08
<joostvb> добро јутро
<dragan99> stavim Ubuntu, stavim vlasnicke drajvere, pre toga ne postoji xorg.conf
<dragan99> moram d anapravim za vlasnicke ati xorg.conf
<stereo_advance> kod mene ni sa njima nema xorg.conf :)
<stereo_advance> aticonfig --initial
<dragan99> e sad skinem vlasnicke drajvere, obrisem xorg.conf, vratim sve po uputsvu sa wiki i sad ne moze da radi kako treba
<dragan99> dobijem samo neku levu rezoluciju, zasto?
<stereo_advance> # xorgsetup?
<dragan99> znam za aticonfig
<dragan99> zasto?
<stereo_advance> # X -configure
<stereo_advance> zato Å¡to nisi vratio mesa drajvere koji su bili
<dragan99> u cemu j ekvaka, n apocetku nista ne treba a kad s evratis n apocetno stanje treba
<dragan99> kako kad na wiki stoji i vracanje mesa
<stereo_advance> hm
<dragan99> cek da udjem pa da proverim jos jednom ali sam siguran
<dragan99> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<dragan99> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dragan99> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<dragan99> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<dragan99> sudo rm -rf /etc/ati
<stereo_advance> a neki error da li je izbacio
<dragan99> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core
<dragan99> ne nista
<dragan99> ovo je sa wiki
<dragan99> sad bez xorg.conf nemere raditi
<stereo_advance> ne čini mi se da je uputstvo staro
<dragan99> a vratim na pocetak a na pocetku nij ebilo xorg.conf
<stereo_advance> ajde proveri da li imaš još neki xorg.conf.backup
<stereo_advance> onda mora # xorgsetup ili # X -configure
<dragan99> uputstvo je za naknoviji saucy
<dragan99> ih njesra cas mu treb acas mu ne treba
<stereo_advance> e moram da odem
<dragan99> ok pozz :)
<stereo_advance> imam teamviewer pa ne mogu da se posvetim
<stereo_advance> zz
<dragan99> koje ludilo # NOXORGCONFEXISTED: No X.org configuration file existed when this backup was created.
<dragan99>  
<dragan99> dokaza da na pocetku nema xorg.conf
<dragan99> na pocetku ne bese nista, posle povratka na pocetak treba nesto, treba xorg.conf
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-09
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<pedja93_mycity> pozdrav brok
<brok> pozdrav pedja93_mycity
<alexa> Pozdrav svima!
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-02
<Aleksa> Ljudi, može li se recode-sr-latin koristiti za preslovljavanje tekstualnih datoteka bilo kog formata?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-06
<ub1378> tu neko
<ub1378> ako moze help
<Atlantic777> tu
<Atlantic777> kaži :)
<ub1378> znas li mozda kako da reshim problem sa mishom
<Atlantic777> a koji problem?
<ub1378> prestane cesto da radi ,do restarta ili log
<ub1378> out
<Atlantic777> usb?
<ub1378> da
<Atlantic777> imaš li još nešto nakačeno na usb?
<ub1378> tj tacnije radi mish al samo kursor
<ub1378> nista
<Atlantic777> to su malo nezgodni problemi
<Atlantic777> proverio bih dmesg da li se vidi neka greška
<Atlantic777> i isključio bih ostale usb uređaje
<ub1378> nije mi nista prikljuceno na usb
<ub1378> da li moze biti do grafike
<Atlantic777> ako tastatura radi, to znači da je X živ
<ub1378> posto je stariji komp
<Atlantic777> verovatno nije do grafike
<Atlantic777> iskreno, za takve probleme mi se najčešće ispostavilo da je hardverski problem (loš kabl, konektor, loš neki treći uređaj...)
<ub1378> oki
<Atlantic777> u stvari, rekao si da log out takođe rešava problem?
<ub1378> da
<Atlantic777> hm, i to je jako zanimljivo, onda moguće da ipak nije do hardvera
<ub1378> posle toga je normal
<Atlantic777> koristiš unity? (redovan ubuntu)
<ub1378> da
<Atlantic777> mogao bi da probaš ovo:
<Atlantic777> pritisneš ctrl + alt + t kada se to desi
<Atlantic777> i upišeš: unity --replace
<Atlantic777> hajde svrati na #lugons kanal, tamo ima mnogo više ljudi nego ovde
<Atlantic777> možda još neko bude imao ideju
<ub1378> tj sta znaci redovan, prvi put sam u kontaktu sa ub , 2 ned,tako da nisam ni beba jos
<ub1378> skinuo sam 14.o4
<Atlantic777> postoje ubuntu (koji koristi unity okruženje), xubuntu sa xfce, lubuntu sa lxde itd
<Atlantic777> pod time sam smatrao redovan ubuntu, da koristiš unity okruženje
<Atlantic777> ljubičast, je nije plav, zar ne? :)
<Atlantic777> kubuntu, kde, njega sam i zaboravio
<ub1378> lts
<Atlantic777> možda ti ovo bude od pomoći takođe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<ub1378> ljubicast :)
<Atlantic777> lts je ok, to je drugo
<ub1378> yes
<Atlantic777> lts su samo onve verziije koje imaju dužu podršku od drugih izdanja
<Atlantic777> ništa više
<ub1378> aha
<ub1378> ok
<ub1378> tnx
<Atlantic777> np ;)
<Atlantic777> srećno s tim
<Atlantic777> inače, ako ti se ovde ne javi neko odmah, ostani malo duže
<ub1378> zato sam ask da nije mozda sto je stariji lap
<Atlantic777> jok, linux radi na kantama mnogo starijim nego što možeš i da zamisliš :D
<ub1378> jel su mi i pre instal savetovali ,ne ubuntu vec
<Atlantic777> sve distribucije su na sličan kalup i sve mogu da rade jednako dobro
<ub1378> Xubuntu
<Atlantic777> to je samo okruženje, šminka
<Atlantic777> iza se vrti sasvim isti kod
<ub1378> sad ne znam dal zbot tech ,ili zbog beginer
<Atlantic777> xubuntu ima malo klasičnije okruženje
<Atlantic777> na foru starog start menija itd
<ub1378> aha
<Atlantic777> kada minimizuješ prozore idu u task bar, a ne tamo u launcher kao kod unitija
<ub1378> ok
<Atlantic777> manje više, to je to
<Atlantic777> i malo je manje zahtevan po pitanju resursa
<ub1378> ovaj mi je kul za zimu,ne prestaje da greje
<ub1378> hvala puno na info
<Atlantic777> nema na čemu, svrati nam bilo kad :)
<Atlantic777> i čitaj https://libre.lugons.org
<ub1378> odoh
<ub1378> poz
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-07
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> ima li koga?
<Atlantic777> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> onako...
<Atlantic777> :)
<Milos_SD> imam jedan cudan problem sa jednim laptop-om, pa rekoh da vidim da li je jos neko imao takav problem :)
<Milos_SD> u Live mode-u rade svi FN dugmici kako treba
<Milos_SD> ali kada sam instalirao, vise ne rade
<Milos_SD> :S
<Milos_SD> cekirao sam da instalira one update-ove prilikom instalacije
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma, nemam ideju
<Atlantic777> vidi sa xev šta se dešava kada pritisneš neki fn
<Milos_SD> nista
<Milos_SD> kod mene na desktop-u sa Apple AluKeyboard izbacuje ono sto treba... ali na ovom laptop-u kao da nista nisam stisnuo
<Atlantic777> zanimljivo... na launchpadu ne kažu ništa?
<Milos_SD> ne
<Milos_SD> niko se ne zali na to
<Milos_SD> zale se na wifi
<Milos_SD> a to kod mene radi kako treba
<Milos_SD> tj. radi u UEFI modu... ali kada ga startujem u BIOS modu, onda mora da se radi to sto ima po netu da se nadje
<nikolam> Milos_SD, to ti je do BIOS podesavanja na laptopu
<nikolam> jer tastature na laptopima obicno salju signale kao da su oni mlatimudijalni tasteri
<Milos_SD> nikolam, ne verujem... zasto bi radilo bez problema u Live modu, a kada instaliram ne radi
<nikolam> nadji u uputstvu za laptopova podesavanja gde se to stavlja na standardnu tastaturu
<nikolam> nem pojma mozda zbog nekog redosleda podizanja,  who knows
<nikolam> upravo si pomenuo dva moda podizanja
<nikolam> dakle zali se proizvodjacu laptopa. Ako ima problem, trebalo bi da ga ima bez obzira i na OS
<Milos_SD> da, ali sam isto rekao da u legacy (BIOS modu), ne radi nista
<nikolam> pa.. laptop.
<Milos_SD> a u UEFI modu radi sve (ali samo na Live)
<nikolam> neka greska od strane proizvodjaca/firmvera
<Milos_SD> evo, upravo sam instalirao bez ikakvih update-ova i ne rade fn keys... a radili u Live modu :D
<nikolam> koji je laptop model ako nije tajna
<Milos_SD> Lenovo G50-30
<nikolam> Zaliti se na mejl ili preko naloga za kontakt na sajtu proizvodjacu
<nikolam> ako problem postoji i u Win u bilo kom modu, mora da isprave promenom firmvera
<nikolam> Ako ne postoji u Win bez drajvera, istrazuj dalje
<nikolam> Ako radi sa Fn, to je isto nesto sto moze da radi
<nikolam> ili sledi prckanje po sistemu da se to mapira bas u tom slucaju
<nikolam> a moze i to
 * nikolam ode da jede
<Milos_SD> ima u podesavanjima firmware-a (bios/uefi) hotkeys enable/disable... ali obe opcije rade drugacije u bios i uefi modu
<Milos_SD> mozda mi se instaliran sistem ne startuje u uefi modu
<Milos_SD> :S
<nikolam> upravo.
<nikolam> al svejedno kontaktiraj proizvodjaca itd.
<Milos_SD> proradilo sve kada sam instalirao u UEFI modu -> iz gparteda promenio u GPT partition style, napravio fat32 particiju sa boot flag-om koju je installer posle prepoznao kao efiboot particiju
<Milos_SD> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-08
<nesa962> Kako da instaliram javu kubuntu 14.04 lth a nemam izlaz na net
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-09
<nikolam> besa962, pa preuzmi .deb pakete pakete i instaliraj sa dpkg -i sve sto trazi
<nikolam> ako si za duze van interneta, mozes da napravis kompletan odraz (mirror) svih paketa i koda
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<Atlantic777> nikolam: da li znaš možda za neki internet servis gde mogu da se preuzmu deb paketi ali sa svim potrebnim zavisnostima, osim onih koji stižu uz standardnu instalaciju?
<nikolam> pa mislim, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Atlantic777> na packages.ubuntu.com može da se preuzme sam paket i piše prvi stepen njegovih zavisnosti
<Atlantic777> ali kada skineš te zavisnosti, onda njihove zavisnosti opet peške razrešavaš
<nikolam> pa onda kopaš po dubini i skidaš
<Atlantic777> da upravo to, ja ne bih da kopam, ja bih da neki servis to uradi za mene :)
<Atlantic777> ako to nema, možda bi bilo zgodno da sklepam :)
<nikolam> fakat se podrazumeva da imaš internet ili da praviš odraz repozitorijuma
<nikolam> to bi moglao da napraviš odraz (mirror) ali SAMO s zavisnim paketima
<nikolam> pa tokom pravljenja tog odraza se skida samo ono što se hoće
<nikolam> Pa ne znam, možd aje korisnije postaviti na viki recepaT za sklepavanje takvog odraza
<nikolam> pa nek svako pravi odraz za ono što želi
<nikolam> Ja sam baš to skoro radio i radim redovno kad nešto testiram, al sa IPS :P Tamo ima pkgrecv -r koji skine sve zavisnosti
<Atlantic777> ja vidim par rešenja
<Atlantic777> jedno je da se skida taj mirror sa svim zavisnostima (minus default prisutni paketi)
<Atlantic777> i recimo da je to 100 MB paketa
<Atlantic777> ako želimo da skinemo drugi program koji ima iste zavisnosti, onda opet skidamo tih 100 MB
<Atlantic777> a već su instalirani
<Atlantic777> to bi onda moglo da se rešava nekom skripticom koja se offline pokreće i sklopi spisak zavisnosti i onda da se samo oni skinu
<Atlantic777> a nešto mi liči kao da je to već rešen problem
<nikolam> da skriptica ali sev mi se cini da je moguce da vec postoji komanda za to
<Atlantic777> mislim, posao pkg managera je da razrešava zavisnosti :D
<nikolam> nisam skoro gledao sta sve moze aptitude
<nikolam> ja inace njega trosim obicno
<nikolam> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/apt-move.8.html
<nikolam> "using  the  sync and mirror commands, you can build your
<nikolam>        own local mirror  of  portions  of  a  selected  binary  and/or  source
<nikolam>        distribution."
<nikolam> tako da izgleda da je apt-move komanda to što se traži
<nikolam> mirror This  command  automatically  runs  get, then uses /usr/lib/apt-
<nikolam>               move/fetch and apt-get(8) to download any packages missing  from
<nikolam>               your  mirror.   The  downloaded files will be installed into the
<nikolam>               repository using move.  Finally, it  runs  packages  and  exits.
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-10
<nesa962> bro veče,dobio sam novi štampač sa instalacionim drajverima,a na kompu imam kubuntu,sada me interesuje dali ti drajveri važe za njih
<nesa962> tj kubuntu
<Atlantic777> nesa962: dobro veče
<Atlantic777> najverovatnije nema potrebe da koristiš disk koji si dobio sa štampačem
<Atlantic777> nesa962: svrati i na #lugons kanal
<Atlantic777> tamo je malo prometnije
<nesa962> ok probaću
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-11
<nikolam> Atlantic777, jesi video apt-move za selektivni Odraz riznice paketa?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-12
<nikolam> https://github.com/meganz/
<blejac> kakoa napravim svoj kaan;??
#ubuntu-rs 2018-02-07
<inf4m0us> pozdrav etc file mi je prazan kako da fixujem to?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-02-10
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsvad5gaq1A
<knez_>  odo dodo nocas 'vrnucu se jopet' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
#ubuntu-rs 2019-02-04
<stvor> hej! pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2019-02-07
<urim> Prvi put sam ovde
<urim> male smernice
<urim> ?
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-04
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMd6MNi8ELA
<morebit> nije morebit nego jeste :)
<morebit> davno je to bilo
<morebit> kad su vi mladi momci pevalu U Sarajvu
<morebit> a Janic Milomir ih sluzi u Hotelu Brisrolu
<morebit> naravno snimci su napravlenji na drugom mestu
 * morebit oba blizanca Pavlovica brata su poginula
 * milobit- ponekad se stidim Sto jos zivim
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmUKBx4l9YM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHZKRjpHnU4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<milobit-> vidj vidj imanas
<milobit-> nisam sam
 * milobit- tu je i moja 'baba' simana
<milobit-> tu je brat olujicz ;(
<milobit-> jel ovako braco crnogorci ;(
 * milobit- ako bogda Uksicka je spremna!
 * milobit- kaze samo za dom a za otadjbinu  kad zatreba
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82DX7pV04s0
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-05
<morebit93> vidji vidji 'krsdljivaca' !93 alibabina razbojnika ;(
 * l0buto0 hm 'vaske karavlaske' ;)
<l0buto0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTKp4IryN8
<l0buto0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfSsWIh1WWE
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-06
<uzi>  moju babu' suzi' ;( zovu uzi ;)
<uzi> pa joj ja malo posudik nick
<uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_lJJRJaowo
<uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVOBM3hbOjs
<uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvwoSCl52Y
<uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0le2glYYU
<uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0le2glYYU
<uzi> odo dodo
<uzi> pamet mi je ratka
<uzi> a mozak mali
 * uzi davno me izdo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-07
<milo-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-xjkaEu6xw
<milo-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<milo-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milo-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEV_Edd6VA4
<milo-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<milo-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLZmxyqMdtU
